# [Suivi en direct] Nouveautes  la WWDC



## iantoine (23 Mai 2007)

salut comme la wwdc approche &#224; grands pas c'est le moment de speculer lol.
moi je dis que il y aura de nouveaux imac et la presentation de leopard


----------



## super_bretzel (23 Mai 2007)

pour moi du plus probable au moin probable : 

- Leopard

- Nouveau Macbook pro avec nouveau design  ( ecran led , santa rosa , (disque dur ssd??))( que je commanderais dé la reouverture du store ) 

- Lancement de l'iphone

- Imac/mac mini (salon pro)

- ipod ecran multi-point ( concurrencerait l'iphone ....)

Allez on à 19 jours avant de se rendre compte qu'on à tout faux et que steeve presente le mac grille pain pro


----------



## Chuck_Joris (23 Mai 2007)

Tu prévois beaucoup trop de chose pour une keynote d'1H30.

Vu dans les commentaires de la news du 23/05 :
_shenmue [23.05.2007, 16:27] Mes paris à moi tout seul que je ne les impose à personne:

- la révision des macbook pros va intervenir AVANT la WWDC
- celle des Imacs va intervenir PENDANT la WWDC
- Imac noir et Imacs beaucoup plus fins à la WWDC
- Léopard va tout tuer
- Interface tactile
- Présentation de Léopard sur un device tactile aussi fin quune galette petit LU--> bon OK, ça cest une grosse côte....
_

je pense au même programme le "device tactile" en moins.

L'iphone arrivera plus tard avec un évenement rien qu'à lui comme le pense Piper Jaffray


----------



## yret (24 Mai 2007)

je sens qu'il va y avoir des d&#233;&#231;us...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (24 Mai 2007)

Moi je pr&#233;vois:
- Pr&#233;sentation des chiffres (x iPod vendus, x titres achet&#233;s sur iTunes, part de march&#233;,&#8230
- Evolution de l'iTunes movie store
- Disponibilit&#233; de l'iPhone (dans un d&#233;lais d'une semaine ou plus apr&#232;s la keynote)
- Pr&#233;sentation de L&#233;opard

Au fait, serait-il possible de mettre un petit sondage dans ce sujet?


----------



## Exxon (24 Mai 2007)

Un truc que je ne comprends pas.
Le WWDC c'est un salon orienté dev et pas matériel?  
Du coup le plus logique serait la présentation de LEOPARD.    Rrr


----------



## F118I4 (24 Mai 2007)

yret a dit:


> je sens qu'il va y avoir des d&#233;&#231;us...


Tu as raison ,il faut pas trop en attendre de la WWDC ,parcequ' on va tomber de haut.
Je parle de toutes des mises &#224; jour attendues (mac mini ,ipod ,imac ainsi que macbook pro).En tout cas, ce qui est sur c' est qu' il aura le iphone ainsi que les nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard.


----------



## trevise (24 Mai 2007)

Pour ma part je ne vois pas de flopées d'annonces. je vois :
- Leopard (pratiquement toute la keynote)
- petit rappel sur l'Iphone, son lancement se fera avec un special event
- MacBook Pro (puisqu'on s'adresse à des pros)
- peut être des nouveaux écrans, mais là je suis moins sur.


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Mai 2007)

Pour moi, la conférence durera plus que 1h30.

Avec : 
- la présentation des chiffres
- la présentation de Leopard (avec on l'espère une nouvelle interface)
- MacBook Pro
- (iMac)

Faut pas rêver, le MacBook Pro n'arrivera pas avant la WWDC.


----------



## Groumpff (24 Mai 2007)

Les rappels habituels
iphone SDK vente exclusivement sur itunes
LEOPARD VS VISTA
Un ptit ordi genre imac macbook pro ...


----------



## kenell (24 Mai 2007)

Pour ma part ça sera, dans l'ordre :
- << hello !!!!!>> - << yeah !! clapclap >> 
- Chiffres, apple's score of the trimestre...
- Macbook Pro upgrade
- Leopard's stuff...
- <<one more thing : see you on 29th of june, for the another special event, right? ! >>
... << for the iPhone, of course>>*

*: dernière chose : rendez vous le 29 juin pour une autre keynote, ok?... pour l'iPhone bien sur !!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2007)

On ne parle pas bcp des Mac Pro. 
Vu la baise prochaine des Xéons, on peut imaginer une mise à jour.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mai 2007)

trevise a dit:


> - peut être des nouveaux écrans, mais là je suis moins sur.



Ça fait un moment qu'ils n'ont pas été revu, on espérer une mise à jour prochaine.
La concurence se fait rude.


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Mai 2007)

En même temps, au point ou en est la gamme Apple en ce moment, on pourrait dire qu'il faudrait carrément tout changer.

Mac Mini : complètement à la ramasse et hors de prix.
iMac : design vieillissant et rapport prix / performance moyen
Mac Pro : Bien placé niveau prix / performance
ACD : complètement à la ramasse par rapport à la concurrence (Dell), et non support de l'HDCP
MacBook : Ca peut aller mais Apple aurait pu mieux faire (Santa Rosa ?)
MacBook Pro : Apple est un des derniers constructeurs à ne pas être passer à Santa Rosa. C'est rare, surtout après avoir été les premier à passer au Core Duo

Bref, constant assez juste je pense, et surtout normal étant donné que certaines mises à niveau datent un peu


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> On ne parle pas bcp des Mac Pro.
> Vu la baise prochaine des Xéons, on peut imaginer une mise à jour.


Ils se reproduisent ?


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ils se reproduisent ?



oui, c'est comme les gremlins ! :affraid:
Ils en sont deja a 4 dans une puce... ou va le monde :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ils se reproduisent ?



Oups.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

Moi je vois une mise à jour du macbook !
Ben oui ça fait longtemps qu'il y a pas eu de mise à jour 


Sinon des macbooks aux couleurs de l'ipod shuffle pour étendre la part du marché de ceux qui ne sont pas black & white


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je vois une mise à jour du macbook !
> Ben oui ça fait longtemps qu'il y a pas eu de mise à jour
> 
> 
> Sinon des macbooks aux couleurs de l'ipod shuffle pour étendre la part du marché de ceux qui ne sont pas black & white



Voilà, des macbook shuffle. Sans écran, donc. 


Poussez pas, je sors ----->


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2007)

On appelle &#231;a des MacMinis, je crois ...


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> On appelle ça des MacMinis, je crois ...



Ah non; Macmini, c'est sans écran ni clavier. Sont forts, chez Apple, hein ?


----------



## iantoine (25 Mai 2007)

j'ajoute quelque chose a la place de l'imac (qui selon moi sera renouvelle a l'apple expo) un ultraportable:
-intel core solo qui ne consomme rien en energie
-disque dur ssd de 36 gb
-ecran 11"
-prix:2500 E


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2007)

iantoine a dit:


> j'ajoute quelque chose a la place de l'imac (qui selon moi sera renouvelle a l'apple expo) un ultraportable:
> -intel core solo qui ne consomme rien en energie
> -disque dur ssd de 36 gb
> -ecran 11"
> -prix:2500 E



ah ouais, 2500 ca va etre un _Newcube_ Bis


----------



## noche84 (27 Mai 2007)

Oui... + petit => plus cher ça serait une erreur commerciale mais bon...

Au sinon : 





> Moi je vois une mise à jour du macbook !
> Ben oui ça fait longtemps qu'il y a pas eu de mise à jour



Ils ont été mis à jour il y a 15 jours, ils vont pas remettre ça  ( et puis... la WWDC c'est pas vraiment l'endroit )

Le macpro aura surement droit à une tite mise à jour bientot mais je ne sais pas si l'importance de cette MAJ nécessite vraiment qu'on en parle lors d'un keynote quel qu'il soit... Néanmois, si MAJ il doit y avoir lors d'un événement spécial, c'est bien à la WWDC...


----------



## Velvar (27 Mai 2007)

je sais pas quoi penser concernant les mises a jour materiel obligatoire depuis le passage a Intel, on entend des "Apple sont a la ramasse" "Apple sont les derniers a ne pas etre passer sous santa rosa" etc. Ce passage &#224; Intel va devaloriser a mort la valeur des ordinateurs Mac &#224; la revente...

j'espere juste qu'il y'aura assez vite des nouveaux MBP et iMac..


----------



## noche84 (27 Mai 2007)

Il suffit d'ailleurs d'aller faire un tour sur ebay pour voir qu'en effet la valeur a énormément diminuée...

Les macbook et iMac ont un prix de vente relativement faible comparé a ceux d'il y a 1an et demi...


----------



## Steph-24 (27 Mai 2007)

Velvar a dit:


> je sais pas quoi penser concernant les mises a jour materiel obligatoire depuis le passage a Intel, on entend des "Apple sont a la ramasse" "Apple sont les derniers a ne pas etre passer sous santa rosa" etc. Ce passage à Intel va devaloriser a mort la valeur des ordinateurs Mac à la revente...
> 
> j'espere juste qu'il y'aura assez vite des nouveaux MBP et iMac..



Disons qu'Apple avait plutôt bien suivi l'année dernière. Mais depuis, septembre 2006, il y a quasiment rien de nouveau. Donc oui Apple est aujourd'hui à la ramasse.


----------



## blafoot (28 Mai 2007)

la " prédiction " de la présentation de léopard ce n'en est pas une vu que apple l'a annoncé officiellement ...

A mon avis la keynote sera en grosse partie axée sur léopard ( disons 1h ) 

et les 30 minutes restantes sur l'offre matérielle ( MBP 15" LED+ Santa rosa + new design ( le passage aux LED avec des ecrans 2X plus fins serait l'occasion idéale pour ca ) , iPOD ? , iMAC new design )

Pour ce qui est du mini .. je planche sur une disparition une disparition du mini + une évolution majeure de l'apple TV pour le remplacer OU une MAJ du mini


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mai 2007)

Outre Leopard, ce qui sera pr&#233;sent&#233; d&#233;pend beaucoup des nouveaut&#233;s incluses dans Leopard : si Leopard int&#232;gre le multi-touch, il me para&#238;t in&#233;vitable que Steve pr&#233;sente aussi un nouveau Mac multi-touch.
Par contre, si Leopard n'int&#232;gre pas ce genre de techno, il n'est pas certain qu'il y ait des mises &#224; jour mat&#233;rielles lors de la Keynote.


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Mai 2007)

Le MacBook Pro sera très certainement mis à jour. Pour ce qui est d'un mac multi touch, il ne faut pas oublier que ce n'est que la présentation de Leopard et non pas sa sortie. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple présenterait un ordi multi touch si ce n'est pour nous dire : disponible en Octobre.....


----------



## huexley (28 Mai 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple présenterait un ordi multi touch si ce n'est pour nous dire : disponible en Octobre.....



Tu as l'impression que c'est le genre de choses qu'ils n'ont jamais fait ?


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Mai 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Oui... + petit => plus cher ça serait une erreur commerciale mais bon...



Il suffit de voir le prix des ultra portables Sony... les prix montent vite... p'tet une erreur commerciale, mais c'est ainsi...

A.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Mai 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est d'un mac multi touch, il ne faut pas oublier que ce n'est que la présentation de Leopard et non pas sa sortie. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple présenterait un ordi multi touch si ce n'est pour nous dire : disponible en Octobre.....



Et sur quoi veux-tu que Steve fasse sa démo, alors ?  

Il va faire semblant, avec un iMac Core 2 Duo ?


----------



## huexley (29 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et sur quoi veux-tu que Steve fasse sa démo, alors ?
> 
> Il va faire semblant, avec un iMac Core 2 Duo ?



A ma wishlist j'ajouterais bien aussi de nouveau claviers / souris, ce que Apple proposent commencent à faire vraiment vieillot.


----------



## divoli (29 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et sur quoi veux-tu que Steve fasse sa démo, alors ?
> 
> Il va faire semblant, avec un iMac Core 2 Duo ?




Sur une toute nouvelle génération de Mac, dont il existerait déjà des exemplaires, mais disponible en octobre justement. 
Une ou des évolutions technologiques majeures, liées à Leopard.

Cela va bien plomber les ventes de Mac d'ici là, mais sinon je ne vois pas...


----------



## blafoot (29 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas oublier que l&#233;opard &#233;tait pr&#233;vu pour juin 2007 et que donc apple avait surement pr&#233;vu ses nouveaux hardware pour juin 2007 &#233;galement .... donc risqueront-ils de repouss&#233;s le MBP qui &#233;tait pr&#233;vu en juin 2007 avec l&#233;opard pour qu'il sorte avec l&#233;opard et ainsi rat&#233; le marcher juteux de la rentr&#233;e .... on verra ^^


----------



## doctor maybe (29 Mai 2007)

Et pourquoi pas un hardware( new MBP ) multi touch sous tiger grace a la correction 10.4.10??!histoire de faire patienter!!:rateau:


----------



## huexley (29 Mai 2007)

Il reste aussi la possibilité que le Hardware soit disponible en Juin et que Apple, sous forme de beta (comme la 10.0, Bootcamp etc) propose que quoi faire fonctionner tout cela. Une beta publique pour la 10.5 ? Ne nous bouchons pas les yeux, elle sera sur internet quelques heures après la fin du WWDC et cela Apple le sait très bien.


----------



## te-lap (29 Mai 2007)

Vous pensez vraiment que la super surprise de Leopard pourrait être une technologie qui ne marche que sur les nouvelles machines ? Ce serait le meilleur moyen pour que les actuels propriétaires de mac ne l'achètent pas. Non je pense que le multitouch arrivera avec une nouvelle machine (qui comprendra un add on de l'OS), et pas tout de suite, ils vont pas annoncer ça avant même que l'iPhone soit sorti (et donc avant de savoir ce qui plait et ne plait pas sur ces trucs).
C'est vrai aussi que iLife, iWork tardent à se renouveler. 
Un nouvel iMac pourquoi pas, un nouveau Macbook Pro aussi... C'est vrai que ces deux machines n'ont depuis le passage à intel changé que de l'intérieur (grosso modo), et lancer un nouvel OS avec des nouvelles machines, ça parait malin, c'est du rêve en boite, et comme on ira tous voir les images des nouveaux ordis trop beaux qu'on peut pas s'acheter avec les images de leopard dessus, on achetera leopard tout seul, pour faire partie du rêve...

Qu'est ce que vous pensez de mes analyses à deux balles ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Il reste aussi la possibilité que le Hardware soit disponible en Juin et que Apple, sous forme de beta (comme la 10.0, Bootcamp etc) propose que quoi faire fonctionner tout cela. Une beta publique pour la 10.5 ? Ne nous bouchons pas les yeux, elle sera sur internet quelques heures après la fin du WWDC et cela Apple le sait très bien.


 

Ce serait intéressant d'avoir l'été pour découvrir un peu léopard en béta publique  .

Et comme il sera dispo sur le net (comme le dit huexley) ce serait bien d'avoir une béta publique officielle et non d'on ne sais où


----------



## Exxon (30 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce serait intéressant d'avoir l'été pour découvrir un peu léopard en béta publique  .
> 
> Et comme il sera dispo sur le net (comme le dit huexley) ce serait bien d'avoir une béta publique officielle et non d'on ne sais où


 
+1  

Ca serait enormeeeee :rateau:


----------



## huexley (30 Mai 2007)

Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pas dit encore !!


----------



## xao85 (30 Mai 2007)

La mise à jour des macbook pro semblent imminentes, les imac je sais pas même si j'aimerai bcp. Léopard c'est officiel donc pas de surprise, et l'iphone également.

Par contre moi je planchais pour que la dernière mise à jour du macbook soit une simple mise à jour pour liquider les stocks...  Donc comme ça on pourrait voir un macbook SantaRosa.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Ou bien un macbook pro 16" 
histoire d'emmerder le monde 

Non un joli tout beau imac.......ce serait bien 
enfin je viens d'en acheter un pour chez moi donc ca serait triste aussi....:rateau:


----------



## dmo95 (30 Mai 2007)

Macbook remixé ca m'etonnerais etant donné qu'il y a eu déjà une petite monté en gamme ces derniers temps !


----------



## blafoot (30 Mai 2007)

moi je dirais que apple va repartir avec IBM et mettre un power6 a 4,7GHz dans leur nouveau macbookpro qui sera aussi fin qu'un bloc de feuille A4

le macbook va acceuillir des processeur AMD 

et les imaC les core 2 extreme 

wala 

 

la porte c'est où ici ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> moi je dirais que apple va repartir avec IBM et mettre un power6 a 4,7GHz dans leur nouveau macbookpro qui sera aussi fin qu'un bloc de feuille A4
> 
> le macbook va acceuillir des processeur AMD
> 
> ...


 

oui et la XBox 360 change  d'OS elle passe sous mac


----------



## blafoot (30 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> oui et la XBox 360 change d'OS elle passe sous mac



tu m'en ote les doigts du clavier


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2007)

Vous seriez sympa d'essayer de faire dans la rumeur (ou la sp&#233;culation) plut&#244;t que dans l'&#226;nerie d&#233;foulatoire.


----------



## xao85 (30 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Vous seriez sympa d'essayer de faire dans la rumeur (ou la spéculation) plutôt que dans l'ânerie défoulatoire.



Le modo a parlé.


----------



## huexley (31 Mai 2007)

Steeve à déclaré à la conférence D : Allthings Digital :

"No. If you come to WWDC we're rolling out our new version of OSX -- massive investments in desktops"

Si ca c'est pas l'annonce de nouveau iMac... Vous avez dit avec Multitouch Screen :love: ?


----------



## xao85 (31 Mai 2007)

Le traducteur me donne : "non. Si vous venez à WWDC nous roulons hors de notre nouvelle version d'OSX -- investissements massifs dans des dessus de bureau " :rateau:

Si je comprends bien, y a de l'investissement sur notre bureau!  Mac mini, Imac, MacPro...


----------



## xao85 (31 Mai 2007)

Je viens de lire ça sur macG: "Dici là aura lieu la conférence des développeurs (WWDC) pour laquelle Jobs a promis un grand nombre dannonces concernant le Macintosh. Il a également promis à court terme de nombreuses améliorations relatives à .Mac. Rappelons que la WWDC démarre le 11 juin. Plus que quelques jours à attendre"  :rateau::rateau: Je tiens plus en place!!! :bebe:


----------



## iantoine (31 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> oui et la XBox 360 change d'OS elle passe sous mac


 

si mac os x devais etre adapte sur console ca serait plutot la ps3 avec son cell qui est quand meme base autour d'un powerpc.a je viens de m'en souvenir la xbox 360 aussi mais bon je pense qua par amour pou microsoft il choisirais la ps3 ou la wii


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mai 2007)

iantoine a dit:


> si mac os x devais etre adapte sur console ca serait plutot la ps3 avec son cell qui est quand meme base autour d'un powerpc.a je viens de m'en souvenir la xbox 360 aussi mais bon je pense qua par amour pou microsoft il choisirais la ps3 ou la wii



Mais ce n'était qu'une petite comparaison subtile


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Juin 2007)

-. mac sera 2 fois plus lent! (sisi, c'est possible! )
-Les clients .mac pourront tester gratos une beta de leopard valide jusqu'en decembre !

-. mac sera obligatoire pour utiliser à 100 % les fonctionalités de leopard !

-toutes les aides de .mac sont desormais traduites et localisées en européen ! (c'est à dire an allemand, avec des ous titres croates)

Leopard sera le premier OS disponible en location: gratuit pour les clients .mac...
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2007)

Il me semble avoir dit avant-hier dans un des fils de ce forum que j'aimerais que vous mettiez en sourdine les &#226;neries pour aller un peu plus sur le sujet : des rumeurs. &#201;ventuellement piment&#233;es de sp&#233;culations ou d'id&#233;es d'am&#233;lioration. 
Mais &#224; poster pour ne rien dire, vous me fatiguez un peu ...


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble avoir dit avant-hier dans un des fils de ce forum que j'aimerais que vous mettiez en sourdine les âneries pour aller un peu plus sur le sujet : des rumeurs. Éventuellement pimentées de spéculations ou d'idées d'amélioration.
> Mais à poster pour ne rien dire, vous me fatiguez un peu ...



Oh la la


----------



## blafoot (1 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble avoir dit avant-hier dans un des fils de ce forum que j'aimerais que vous mettiez en sourdine les âneries pour aller un peu plus sur le sujet : des rumeurs. Éventuellement pimentées de spéculations ou d'idées d'amélioration.
> Mais à poster pour ne rien dire, vous me fatiguez un peu ...




Sans vouloir vexé hein .... les rumeurs ne sont elle pas souvent des aneries ???


sinon moi je planche sur un upgrade des MBP avec nouveau design et passage en écran LED et santa rosa


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2007)

L'objet de ces fils est de r&#233;colter des informations et/ou des id&#233;es et/ou des rumeurs sur les nouveaut&#233;s &#224; venir.
Pas de raconter n'importe quoi ni de d&#233;crire la machine de vos r&#234;ves ou de vos fantasmes ! Il y a une nette diff&#233;rence entre chercher et r&#233;colter des informations (v&#233;rifi&#233;es ou non) d'une part et d&#233;clamer &#224; longueur de fil vos pr&#233;f&#233;rences en mati&#232;re d'&#233;cran, de carte graphique ou de processeur.
&#199;a ne me para&#238;t pas _super_ dur &#224; piger ...


----------



## xao85 (3 Juin 2007)

Japporte une nouvelle!!!! Y a peu de chance qu'il y soit annoncé un macbook pro!


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2007)

Yen a t-il qui aurait l'heure de la conférence de Steve??? Parceque moi j'aimerai être rentré des cours pour la partager avec vous!   Et je serai pas chez moi avant 18h00...


----------



## blafoot (4 Juin 2007)

10h00 heure locale ...

et si j'ai bien regardé San fransisco est a GMT - 8 et nous à GMT + 1

Donc ca fait 19h00 ici


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> 10h00 heure locale ...
> 
> et si j'ai bien regardé San fransisco est a GMT - 8 et nous à GMT + 1
> 
> Donc ca fait 19h00 ici


 

Aaaaa!!!! rdvs sur ichat pour vivre ça en direct!


----------



## kenell (5 Juin 2007)

bon, bah pas de mbp pour la WWDC, c'est déjà fait...

Mhmm, je sens que ça va finalement se résumer à leopard et à l'iPhone...
J'ai des gros doutes pour l'iPod, c'est une conf de developpeurs quand même....


----------



## huexley (5 Juin 2007)

kenell a dit:


> bon, bah pas de mbp pour la WWDC, c'est déjà fait...
> 
> Mhmm, je sens que ça va finalement se résumer à leopard et à l'iPhone...
> J'ai des gros doutes pour l'iPod, c'est une conf de developpeurs quand même....



Pas nécéssairement si on interprête un peu ce que Steve Jobs à dit


----------



## kisco (7 Juin 2007)

voilà les premières photos des bannières Apple, prises par Daniel Eran :  




















J'ai bien essayé de distinguer l'icône d'une nouvelle application sur la dernière photo, mais j'ai rien trouvé de spécial : Dashboard, Core Animation, Spotlight, iCal, Spaces, Dashcode, Time Machine.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juin 2007)

Implicitement, le visuel des affiches semble promettre un genre de "big bang", non ? :love:


----------



## Bjeko (7 Juin 2007)

c' est surtout illustrateur de 2 des features de Leopard dèja présentées : Time machine, dont on voit d' ailleurs l' icone,  et space desktop (ou space quelque chose, qui permet de diviser les espaces de travail)

edit : hem j' ai rien dit :rose:  (viens de lire  le post de Kisko sous les photos)...


----------



## huexley (7 Juin 2007)

Autre chose que Leopard et le iPhone à l'horizon ?


----------



## trevise (7 Juin 2007)

Le mystère du rideau noir... on dirait du Gaston Leroux


----------



## blafoot (7 Juin 2007)

on risque d'avoir une WWDC 100% léopard ^^


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Implicitement, le visuel des affiches semble promettre un genre de "big bang", non ? :love:


En espérant que ce ne soit pas un _big crunch_.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> on risque d'avoir une WWDC 100% léopard ^^



Non.  
Il peut y avoir le nouveau iLive + iWork.
Un nouveau ordi de bureau, iMac ? Mac Pro ? Ecrans ? Cube  (S.Jobs la sous entendu.)
Et plein d'autres trucs qu'on attend et même qu'on sera déçu après la keynote, comme d'hab.


----------



## blafoot (7 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Non.
> Il peut y avoir le nouveau iLive + iWork.
> Un nouveau ordi de bureau, iMac ? Mac Pro ? Ecrans ? Cube  (S.Jobs la sous entendu.)
> Et plein d'autres trucs qu'on attend et même qu'on sera déçu après la keynote, comme d'hab.




Ou pas ...

Si Léopard occulte le tout ^^


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juin 2007)

Désormais, je parie pour du 100% Leopard, avec une dernière secret feature dévoilée seulement en octobre.  :casse: 

Par exemple  mais ce n'est qu'un exemple  s'il s'agit du multi-touch, cela m'étonnerait qu'il soit dévoilé en juin, car le matériel multi-touch n'est pas encore dispo, donc ça ruinerait les ventes de Mac cet été.
Donc, si multi-touch il y a, il sera dévoilé seulement cet automne, avec la sortie d'un matos multi-touch.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Juin 2007)

Il y aura un stream ?


----------



## noche84 (7 Juin 2007)

Un Stream... De la conférence ? habituellement c'est quelques heures après... Je le regarde souvent vers 1h du matin...

A voir sur cette partie du site d'Apple : http://www.apple.com/quicktime/guide/appleevents/

Mais ici sur MacGé on a un résumé en temps réel de manière écrite... Pour les pressés et les non-anglophones


----------



## Bjeko (7 Juin 2007)

Peut-etre une annonce d' upgrade gratuit vers Leopard pour le matériel acheté d' ici sa sortie ?
Nouveau venu chez Apple je ne connais pas sa politique dans ce domaine, ça vous semble possible ?


----------



## kisco (7 Juin 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Peut-etre une annonce d' upgrade gratuit vers Leopard pour le matériel acheté d' ici sa sortie ?
> Nouveau venu chez Apple je ne connais pas sa politique dans ce domaine, ça vous semble possible ?



non.
le rabais sur le nouveau système c'est quand tu achètes ton mac dans les 2 semaines avant.
enfin ça a tjs été comme ça d'habitude


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2007)

J'ai me pas qu'on me cache des choses, enlevé moi ce rideau on voit rien!


----------



## iantoine (7 Juin 2007)

sur les affiches on il y a toutes les icones regardez:en dessous de wwwdc 2007 il y a le logo de imovie ou de idvd (je ne me souviens plus) serait ce l'annonce de ilife 07 ?


EDIT: c'est bien le logo d'imovie et voila une image ou j'ai fait un zoom ou on peut le distinguer (je suis desole de la calite qui a regresser)


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

C'est pas CoreImage en bleu? Car iLife a la WWDC, ca fait cheap


----------



## trevise (8 Juin 2007)

Pas vu grand chose, mais je te crois sur parole...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Je vois pas ce que foutrait iLife 07 a la WWDC ...


----------



## niko34 (8 Juin 2007)

Un nouvel iLife, exploitant les nouveaut&#233;s de Leopard (CoreAnimation, les nouveaux contr&#244;les graphiques disponibles dans XCode), ferait un support de premier choix pour la pr&#233;sentation des possibilit&#233;s du nouvel OS (la partie graphique en tout cas).


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Un nouvel iLife, exploitant les nouveautés de Leopard (CoreAnimation, les nouveaux contrôles graphiques disponibles dans XCode), ferait un support de premier choix pour la présentation des possibilités du nouvel OS (la partie graphique en tout cas).



iLife n'est en rien un produit pour professionnel


----------



## niko34 (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> iLife n'est en rien un produit pour professionnel



Les démos technologiques s'appuient toujours sur des exemples d'applications. Je vois mal Steve Jobs monter sur scène et commencer à coder dans XCode pour montrer la puissance des nouveaux frameworks.

L'année dernière, il nous a bien fait une démo de TimeMachine qui n'est pas non plus une appli professionnelle, mais qui illustre très bien les possibilités de CoreAnimation.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Les démos technologiques s'appuient toujours sur des exemples d'applications. Je vois mal Steve Jobs monter sur scène et commencer à coder dans XCode pour montrer la puissance des nouveaux frameworks.
> 
> L'année dernière, il nous a bien fait une démo de TimeMachine qui n'est pas non plus une appli professionnelle, mais qui illustre très bien les possibilités de CoreAnimation.



D'accord sauf que Time Machine est une application du nouvel Os d'Apple ce qui concerne beaucoup plus des profesionnel qu'iLife , tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## kisco (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> D'accord sauf que Time Machine est une application du nouvel Os d'Apple ce qui concerne beaucoup plus des profesionnel qu'iLife , tu ne crois pas ?



La WWDC c'est pas un salon pour les applications professionnelles, mais pour les développeurs.

Donc, faire des démonstrations des possibilités de Core Animation ou autres avec iLife c'est tout à fait possible.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> La WWDC c'est pas un salon pour les applications professionnelles, mais pour les développeurs.
> 
> Donc, faire des démonstrations des possibilités de Core Animation ou autres avec iLife c'est tout à fait possible.



Je sais bien mais j'ai encore jamais vu faire une démonstration sur iLife !


----------



## iantoine (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je vois pas ce que foutrait iLife 07 a la WWDC ...




tu as surement raison sauf si ilife est integre a leopard ce qui n'est pas impossible........


----------



## iantoine (8 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est pas CoreImage en bleu?




personnelement je pense que c'est imovie a cause de sa forme qui y reseemble sur cette photo


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

iantoine a dit:


> tu as surement raison sauf si ilife est integre a leopard ce qui n'est pas impossible........





Bien sur qu'il sera intégré a Leopard sauf que je vois plus faire une démo sur TimeMachine ou autre appli géniale de Leopard


----------



## niko34 (8 Juin 2007)

Pourquoi choisir entre les 2? C'est &#233;vident qu'il y aura une d&#233;mo de TimeMachine qui est une des grandes nouveaut&#233;s de leopard. Mais je reste persuad&#233; qu'iLife int&#233;resse autant les d&#233;veloppeurs. Beaucoup d'applis travaillent en collaboration avec iLife: RapidWeaver, Toast, PulpMotion, Fotomagico, Posterino ....


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

On verra bien


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On verra bien


Enfin une attitude philosophe ...


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

On verra bien quoi??? Daccord Bompi je sorts!


----------



## trevise (8 Juin 2007)

La rumeur du jour, c'est l'Imac Alu avec disparition du 17".

Faîtes vos jeux messieurs-dames.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> La rumeur du jour, c'est l'Imac Alu avec disparition du 17".
> 
> Faîtes vos jeux messieurs-dames.



Moi je dis je vote pour!


----------



## iantoine (8 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> La rumeur du jour, c'est l'Imac Alu avec disparition du 17".
> 
> Faîtes vos jeux messieurs-dames.



si cela se condirme ca sera tres bien a une seule condition:que le 20" coute 1200 E.parce que 1500 euros sa fait bien trop cher pour moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Lisez ca :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=311856


----------



## huexley (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Lisez ca :
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=311856



****in de m****


----------



## pèrejc (8 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> ****in de m****



Je dirai même plus    "****in de m****" et re ****in de m****

c'est du lourd

On en a rêvé Steve l'a fait!! 




(ou alors on se fait avoir par un fake...)


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

Fake grossier.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Fake grossier.



Arrête ils vont pleurer toute la nuit maintenant     
Je vais revendre mon macbook pour un truc comme ça


----------



## huexley (8 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Fake grossier.



Je me rapelle aussi le iMac qui était un Fake grossier, le Quicksilver, le ipod video etc...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2007)

Hum, c'est un fake assez facile à faire...
Un écran, des rideaux, la projection d'une diapo sur Keynote ou Powerpoint, et hop ! sur le web...

Mais j'aimerais bien que ce soit vrai quand même !


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Il est trop grossier pour &#234;tre vrai l&#224;


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

Ya du gros dossier!!! ultra portable si je comprends bien???  :rateau:


C'est quand m&#234;me pas tr&#232;s lisible...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ya du gros dossier!!! ultra portable si je comprends bien???  :rateau:
> 
> 
> C'est quand même pas très lisible...



Oui mais 120 GB de Flash, ça ne vous paraît un peu excessif, non ?  

Ou alors, il va coûter l'équivalent de 3 MacBook Pro 17".


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Si tu regardes le rideau et la sc&#232;ne ... Ca le moscone center ?


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Je me rapelle aussi le iMac qui était un Fake grossier, le Quicksilver, le ipod video etc...




Sauf que là, c'est vraiment grossier. De plus, l'annonce apparait dans le forum du site, et sans être repris ni comme article de MacRumor, ni sur un autre site de rumeur.

Comme quoi, sur Mac, on a pas de virus, mais on a des fake... 




Je sais, Pharmacos, c'est dur, mais il faut bien leur dire.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

Un fake aurait été plus net...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Un fake aurait été plus net...



Non mais regardes bien le rideau et l'espece de plante . Je vois mal ca au Moscone Center


----------



## pèrejc (8 Juin 2007)

C'est con , j'y ai cru 3 secondes. :rateau:

De toute façons j'attends l'Imac (mon G3 est bon pour l'hospice)


----------



## huexley (8 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Sauf que l&#224;, c'est vraiment grossier.



Tu dois pas te rapeller le Mac MDD ou certains avait d&#233;montr&#233; Photoshop et mesures &#224; l'appuie que le Mac &#233;tait un faux et que c'&#233;tait parfaitement &#233;vident. Alors pour ce fake je pr&#233;f&#232;re ne par hurler au *grossier* je dirais juste Wait n See, Apple a su faire de belles suprises d&#233;j&#224; alors r&#234;vons un peu 

Quand au disque SSD cela justifierais la quantit&#233; astronomique de m&#233;moire NAND que Apple &#224; achet&#233; il y a qq mois et qui ne sers a rien jusqu'a pr&#233;sent. QQ Gb dans l'iPhone mais sinon rien. Enfin qui de plus parfait que ce genre de produit pour mettre en avant le multitouch ? Enfin, ce serai le coup de grace pour le Foleo...

Quand au fait que cela ne fasse pas "Moscone Center" je balaierais ca simplement, il s'agit peut-&#234;tre d'une sc&#232;ne bis pour les pr&#233;sentations journalistes, sessions developper etc  c est pas n&#233;c&#233;ssairement ZE big stage.


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Non mais regardes bien le rideau et l'espece de plante . Je vois mal ca au Moscone Center



Bon daccord on peut plus r&#234;ver tranquille.  Sam (Fisher) ram&#232;ne nous une photo potable STP! 
Et puis Steve veut peut &#234;tre montr&#233; qu'apple devient plus &#233;colo!  C'est pour faire du zel &#224; greenpeace!


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Tu dois pas te rapeller le Mac MDD ou certains avait d&#233;montr&#233; Photoshop et mesures &#224; l'appuie que le Mac &#233;tait un faux et que c'&#233;tait parfaitement &#233;vident. Alors pour ce fake je pr&#233;f&#232;re ne par hurler au *grossier* je dirais juste Wait n See, Apple a su faire de belles suprises d&#233;j&#224; alors r&#234;vons un peu



Toute proportion gard&#233;e, ton raisonnement est digne d'une fameuse astrologue fort connue, mon cher Huexley.

Du genre &#233;crire des bouquins annon&#231;ant 200 pr&#233;dictions sur ce qui va se passer dans l'ann&#233;e. Et ensuite venir se pavaner &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; parce qu'il y en a 3 qui se sont r&#233;alis&#233;es.

En disant que c'est un fake, je parle de la photo (et par l&#224; m&#234;me de celui que l'a faite et qui doit bien se marrer).

Maintenant, si Apple annonce un ultraportable &#224; court terme, ce qui fort possible, je serais le premier &#224; m'en r&#233;jouir. Moi avec mon PB 12" qui se fait "vieux"...


----------



## huexley (8 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Toute proportion gardée, ton raisonnement est digne d'une fameuse astrologue fort connue, mon cher Huexley.



Au moins ce me fera de l'argent de poche  Je ne fait pas de prédiction, je rapellai juste que certains criaient un peu trop vite au fake basé sur des certitudes qui n'en étaient pas. Rien de plus.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Quand au disque SSD cela justifierais la quantité astronomique de mémoire NAND que Apple à acheté il y a qq mois et qui ne sers a rien jusqu'a présent. QQ Gb dans l'iPhone mais sinon rien. Enfin qui de plus parfait que ce genre de produit pour mettre en avant le multitouch ? Enfin, ce serai le coup de grace pour le Foleo...
> 
> .




Qu'est ce exactement tout cela ?


----------



## super_bretzel (9 Juin 2007)

Hummmmm 

Bon .....
120  Gb de Flash , je connais pas le prix exact mais ca me semble plus qu'énorme
Programable LCD keyboard : ??? un clavier multi-touch à la Iphone. Chelou 

La photo est peut-être réelle mais, je pense apple assez malin pour garder le vrai KEYNOTE bien au chaud et utiliser un faux pour les tests. 

Speculer ou attendre 48 heure , mon choix est vite fait !


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> Hummmmm
> 
> Bon .....
> 120  Gb de Flash , je connais pas le prix exact mais ca me semble plus qu'énorme
> ...





Toi tu connais mal les " bourdes " voulues d'Apple


----------



## super_bretzel (9 Juin 2007)

Bon allez , speculons ! 

120 G flash based drive , ca veux pas forcement dire disque dur de 120 G de memoire FLASH. Ca peut être quelque chose comme ca , non ? : 
http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/laptops/momentus/momentus_5400_psd_hybrid/
(CF macrumors)

par contre 3G/HSPDA le rendrait concurrentiel avec l'Iphone ..... 

et steeve à dit qu'il presenterait du "desktop stuff"


----------



## CMShadow (9 Juin 2007)

Y'a eu quoi d&#233;j&#224; comme "bourde voulu" d'Apple ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

Les G5 par exemple


----------



## huexley (9 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Qu'est ce exactement tout cela ?



Ceci

Mémoire que l'on voit utilisée nulle par pour le moment...


----------



## CMShadow (9 Juin 2007)

Ca s'est pass&#233; cmt ? je suis de pr&#232;s l'actu apple que depuis un an 
Sinon, j'aime bien le cot&#233; tr&#232;s d&#233;taill&#233; des pr&#233;visions de cet article : http://www.myallo.com/article?artid=2513027


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ceci
> 
> Mémoire que l'on voit utilisée nulle par pour le moment...




Ils disent pour Ipod et iPhone ....


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> ****in de m****



Cette r&#233;action, j'ai du l'avoir un grand nombre fois, avec un certaine f&#233;brilit&#233; &#224; chaque fois que l'on a parl&#233; d'un ultraportable. 

C'est-&#224;-dire depuis qu'Apple a fait disparaitre les mod&#232;les 12" de son catalogue. 
Ca aussi, c'&#233;tait &#224; mon sens "une bourde" de la part d'Apple. :rateau:

Il y en a eu des tonnes, des rumeurs soit disant plus "fiables" les unes que les autres; par exemple celle-ci  (qui date de fin 2006, pas besoin de s'exciter ).

J'avoue que je commence &#224; &#234;tre un peu blas&#233;, de toutes ces rumeurs... :rateau:


Bon, de toute fa&#231;on, on verra bien dans moins de 48 heures... 


A +


----------



## oohTONY (9 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Un fake aurait été plus net...



Bas nan, c'est pour faire mystérieux, genre photo espion ! Et pour cacher les défauts de conception (dans la partie noire en bas il y avait la femme du créateur en train de manger des chips :rateau: )


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Bas nan, c'est pour faire mystérieux, genre photo espion ! Et pour cacher les défauts de conception (dans la partie noire en bas il y avait la femme du créateur en train de manger des chips :rateau: )



Tu as une bonne vue toi!


----------



## Manu (9 Juin 2007)

Il semlerait que nos amis de MacPlus aient pu obtenir quelques indiscretions sur ce qui nous attend Lundi prochain.

Bref que du croustillant. 

Je pense quant &#224; moi que Core Animation va &#234;tre la grande vedette de cette conf&#233;rence. D&#233;sol&#233; de d&#233;cevoir certains   mais il est s&#251;r que pour la plupart des applications il y aura la version avant Leopard et celle apr&#232;s Leopard.

Bref l'interface graphique telle que nous la connaissons aujourd'hui va &#233;voluer de fa&#231;on drastique &#224; un point que beaucoup n'imaginent pas.


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

Article très interessant mais il ne parle pas de l'interface graphique...


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

Apple continue à acheter de la mémoire mais ça ne serait pas pour un ultra portable. D'arpès macbidouille : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-06-09/#14507
Y a donc un ipod 6G qui devrait patarder à montrer le bout de son nez... mais je pense plus pendant les vacances ou vers octobre...


----------



## kisco (9 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Article très interessant mais il ne parle pas de l'interface graphique...



voilà un article en anglais parlant des interfaces graphiques à l'aide de CoreAnimation :

 Kiss Boring Interfaces Goodbye With Apple's New Animated OS


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

kisco a dit:


> voil&#224; un article en anglais parlant des interfaces graphiques &#224; l'aide de CoreAnimation :
> 
> Kiss Boring Interfaces Goodbye With Apple's New Animated OS



Oui mais il est en anglais...


----------



## niko34 (9 Juin 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Bref l'interface graphique telle que nous la connaissons aujourd'hui va évoluer de façon drastique à un point que beaucoup n'imaginent pas.



Tu verrai plutôt une évolution franche dès lundi avec une refonte de l'interface d'osx ou seulement une évolution progressive des interfaces d'applications avec l'utilisation de CoreAnimation au fur et à mesure du portage vers Leopard?  (Apple pourrait prendre le parti de conserver une interface sobre pour osx)


----------



## blafoot (9 Juin 2007)

pour en revenir a ce " fake " 

Vous avez vu la tronche du slide .... 

Un bete tableau avec des cadres et chaque fois une caractéristique ....

Depuis quand steve présente des slide pareils ???  !!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

Depuis toujours


----------



## blafoot (9 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Depuis toujours



Bah j'ai regardé la présentation de l'iphone et ca ressemblait pas a ca :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

iPhone n'&#233;tait pas un produit " finalis&#233; "


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> iPhone n'&#233;tait pas un produit " finalis&#233; "



et alors ?  Quel rapport ? :mouais:

J'ai du mal &#224; comprendre ta logique...


----------



## noche84 (9 Juin 2007)

Et bien lorsqu'il y a présentation d'un produit, à la fin, il y a un récapitulatif sous forme de tableau.

Voici par exemple un slide de récapitulation pour l'iMac : http://www.geeksquare.info/media/keynote_error.jpg
http://www.cnet.com.au/i/r/2006/desktops/pc/macworld/sc023.jpg

etc etc... C'est toujours le slide où il insiste sur chaque point.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2007)

Moi, j'attend surtout les nouveautés cachées de Léopard en espérant qu'elles valaient vraiment le coup qu'on les cachent aussi longtemps. Pour le reste, je n'ai pas d'attente particulière.


----------



## zamal85 (10 Juin 2007)

c'est bien demain la wwwmachin chose?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> c'est bien demain la wwwmachin chose?


Yes sir.
D&#233;but &#224; 19h heure fran&#231;aise.

Apr&#232;s faut attendre un peu pour les nouveaut&#233;s, que Steve ait fini de nous balancer sa moisson de chiffres.


----------



## Tarul (10 Juin 2007)

voici un flickr d'un dev cocoa qui se rend &#224; la wwdc http://www.flickr.com/photos/realmacsoftware/sets/72157600331794015/


----------



## huexley (10 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> voici un flickr d'un dev cocoa qui se rend à la wwdc http://www.flickr.com/photos/realmacsoftware/sets/72157600331794015/



On peut toujours se faire un Bingo avec la WWDC


----------



## lordnicolas! (10 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> On peut toujours se faire un Bingo avec la WWDC



Trop bon !


----------



## Tarul (10 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> On peut toujours se faire un Bingo avec la WWDC



Mort de rire. Fallait y penser.


----------



## super_bretzel (10 Juin 2007)

et pourquoi pas un clavier LCD entierement tactile multipoint qu'on pourrait utiliser en tant que clavier classique et en tant qu'accessoire dans certaines apliquations. 

Je sors ça un peu de mon grand chapeau, mais je pense qu'Apple pourrait aller dans ce sens pour faire avancer les peripheriques classiques sans pour autant déranger les vielles habitudes.


----------



## Darkfire (10 Juin 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un clavier LCD entierement tactile multipoint qu'on pourrait utiliser en tant que clavier classique et en tant qu'accessoire dans certaines apliquations.
> 
> Je sors ça un peu de mon grand chapeau, mais je pense qu'Apple pourrait aller dans ce sens pour faire avancer les peripheriques classiques sans pour autant déranger les vielles habitudes.



Certains y ont déjà pensé me semble.
Ça serait un produit très chouette, (en éspérant qu'il soit moins cher que l'Optimus :rateau: ), mais je me demande vraiment si c'est utilisable un clavier sans relief ni rien.
M'enfin, je parle, mais je n'ai jamais testé.:rose:


----------



## iantoine (10 Juin 2007)

interessant le clavier mais pour moi ca sera 200 E maxi.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juin 2007)

&#199;a y est, les rideaux noirs sont l&#224; : (au 1er &#233;tage)


----------



## Liyad (10 Juin 2007)

Il est super beau le batiment !

J'ai hate demain pour savoir si j'aurais un iMac en alu ou pas !


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça y est, les rideaux noirs sont là : (au 1er étage)



Dis donc Fredintosh, t'es où ? 



Liyad a dit:


> J'ai hate demain pour savoir si j'aurais un iMac en alu ou pas !



J'ai du mal à le croire. Le cours de l'aluminium a explosé ces 4 dernières années, la production n'arrive plus à suivre la demande. Ce métal est devenu extrêmement cher.
Il faudrait voir dans quelle proportion, de l'alu serait intégré dans cet iMac...


----------



## Tarul (10 Juin 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> Certains y ont déjà pensé me semble.
> Ça serait un produit très chouette, (en éspérant qu'il soit moins cher que l'Optimus :rateau: ), mais je me demande vraiment si c'est utilisable un clavier sans relief ni rien.
> M'enfin, je parle, mais je n'ai jamais testé.:rose:



Il y a le clavier laser, c'est un principe que j'aime bien et qui pourrais être utilisé pour faire ce que proposais l'optimus(ces capacités décroissent à chaque annonce je trouve). Mais c'est aussi une techno jeune.


----------



## noche84 (10 Juin 2007)

Je me rappelle d'un brevet vu sur MacBrain ( et peut-être sur MacGé )... Brevet qui parlait d'un clavier +- tactile et manifestement on avait la possibilité d'avoir plusieurs choses ( un clavier azerty, un clavier de piano, une tablette, ( et il y avait un joystick mais je vois mal comment c'est possible )

Est-ce que ça éveille un souvenir chez quelqu'un ?


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Je vais me coucher, faites de bos r&#234;ves de mac os X l&#233;opard et tout autre fantasmes sur apple!  Demain sera d&#233;coiffant! :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juin 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Est-ce que ça éveille un souvenir chez quelqu'un ?




Oui... ça me rappelle le clavier OLED de chez Optimus


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vais me coucher, faites de bos r&#234;ves de mac os X l&#233;opard et tout autre fantasmes sur apple!  Demain sera d&#233;coiffant! :rateau:



r&#234;ves encore un poil c'est pour bient&#244;t !!! 



edit: un petit salon ichat.macG?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Un nouveau .mac pourrait être présenté, faut dire que ce ne serait pas du luxe. Plus grand espace, interaction avec certaines Google Apps, et surtout avec l'Iphone. Rumeurs bien sur...


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Un nouveau .mac pourrait &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;, faut dire que ce ne serait pas du luxe. Plus grand espace, interaction avec certaines Google Apps, et surtout avec l'Iphone. Rumeurs bien sur...



Un truc qui me plairait particuli&#232;rement, &#231;a serait de faire payer leopard 50 ou 70$ de plus 
et de lui int&#233;gr&#233;r .mac.
Ca &#231;a serait une tuerie


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Un truc qui me plairait particulièrement, ça serait de faire payer leopard 50 ou 70$ de plus
> et de lui intégrér .mac.
> Ca ça serait une tuerie



Et la marmotte... mais c'est vrai que ça serait une tuerie!


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

C'est a quelle heure la repr&#233;sentation ?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

19h je crois.


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

C'est long


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est long


tu m'&#233;tonnes  
et dis-toi que j'ai exam jusqu'&#224; 19h
&#231;a va &#234;tre chaud :hein: 
mais si steve commence comme d'hab' avec un tas de chiffres, je devrais arriver &#224; temps


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu m'étonnes
> et dis-toi que j'ai exam jusqu'à 19h
> ça va être chaud :hein:
> mais si steve commence comme d'hab' avec un tas de chiffres, je devrais arriver à temps



C'est chiant les exams  
Mais moi, j'ai cour de musique. :rose:


----------



## tyler_d (11 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Un nouveau .mac pourrait être présenté, faut dire que ce ne serait pas du luxe. Plus grand espace, interaction avec certaines Google Apps, et surtout avec l'Iphone. Rumeurs bien sur...



steve en a (très vaguement) parlé lors du D5 : il répondait à la question "etes vous conscient d'etre en retard sur les servives en ligne" (en gros...)

il a répondu oui et qu'ils y travaillaient...

hope & see


----------



## Kyzzok (11 Juin 2007)

Y'a un moyen de voir la conference en "direct" quelque part ?

Merci.

Edit:  J'avais pas vu Ce sujet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Demain sera d&#233;coiffant! :rateau:


Ou totalement d&#233;primant. R&#233;ponse dans un peu moins de 6 heures.


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ou totalement d&#233;primant. R&#233;ponse dans un peu moins de 6 heures.



Mr le Canard, commencez pas &#224; parler de malheur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Mr le Canard, commencez pas à parler de malheur


Il faut tout envisager, même le pire.


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ou totalement d&#233;primant. R&#233;ponse dans un peu moins de 6 heures.



je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sent aussi moi...    Coin Coinnn...


c'est louche , toujours pas de fakes qui tournent sur la toile... M&#234;me pas dr&#244;le


----------



## tyler_d (11 Juin 2007)

apparement il y a des panneaux avec "les baches noirs" au moscone ????

j'arrive meme pas &#224; trouver de photo !

_autoeditmyself : _j'ai rien dit, les photos sont l&#224;...rouaaaaaa, qu'elles sont belles !!!

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/30147/wwdc_des_bannieres_voilees/


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

Va falloir &#234;tre patient et patiente


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

encore une plus jolie photo ici : 
http://www.pomcast.com/wp/?lp_lang_pref=fr


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2007)

Rhaaa !  Et dire que je serai en déplacement et que ne pourrai pas me connecter au net ce soir jusqu'à 21h30... :hein: 

Alors que justement, si j'avais un iPhone, je pourrais tout suivre...    

Le monde est mal fait.


----------



## Kyzzok (11 Juin 2007)

Sa serait bien d'avoir la présentation du futur Logic aussi...


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

ET à 18h30, le cri inhumain de l'abominable homme des forums : "apple store fermé !!!!!!!!!"


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2007)

tous des malades...:mouais:


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Salut,

mon petit pronostic pour ce soir :

-Pr&#233;sentation de Leopard
*rappel des nouveaut&#233;s d&#233;j&#224; annonc&#233;es
*passage &#224; ZFS + noyau revu
*nouveau th&#232;me/interface bas&#233; sur les technologies Core
*meilleure int&#233;gration de bootcamp
*mac anywhere (acc&#232;s &#224; son Mac depuis l'iPhone via connexion WiFi)
*...

-Niveau hardware
*pr&#233;sentation finale de l'iPhone
*nouvel iMac (mais j'y crois tr&#232;s moyen moyen, la semaine prochaine plutot)
*nouveau mod&#232;le ultra-portable (sans trop y croire)

@+
iota


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juin 2007)

Le dechainement ne va pas tarder ici    ...


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2007)

Mon pronostic pour ce soir:

Pleins de déçus comme d'hab


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Mon pronostic pour ce soir:
> 
> Pleins de d&#233;&#231;us comme d'hab


Pas possible, les forums seront en rade ce soir &#224; cause de l'affluence... faudra attendre demain    

@+
iota


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juin 2007)

CF page 6 ...

Cadeau ?


----------



## Skeud (11 Juin 2007)

Mon pronostic :

nouveau design pour le MPB avec plates excuses de la part de Steve qui a embauché 2 nouveaux stagiaires de m***** qui se sont amusés à lancer les nouvelles config des new MBP sans parler du renouveau du style!


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Cadeau ?



&#231;a sent le fake ton affaire


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Mon pronostic :
> 
> nouveau design pour le MPB avec plates excuses de la part de Steve qui a embauché 2 nouveaux stagiaires de m***** qui se sont amusés à lancer les nouvelles config des new MBP sans parler du renouveau du style!



Excellent


----------



## noche84 (11 Juin 2007)

Pour la capture d'écran, il faut que vous ailliez voir nos précédents commentaires page 6...

J'ai toujours été embarassé de recevoir des cadeaux que j'avais déjà  lol mais plus sérieusement merci quand même


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juin 2007)

> Une photo prise dans le hall principal du Moscone Center laisse entrevoir un slide pr&#233;sentant les sp&#233;cifications principales d'un ultra-mobile d'Apple.
> 
> - Disque dur Flash de 120 Go
> - Intel Core Duo 2
> ...



... JE PENSE OUI !

Heu ... pour le MBP ... je me pends si nouveaux design ... je viens de passer commande y'a 3h :rateau:


----------



## Skeud (11 Juin 2007)

mais non mais non pommeQ!!

par contre, avez vous des rumeurs sur une possible totale révision des MBP en octobre ou janvier???


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> par contre, avez vous des rumeurs sur une possible totale r&#233;vision des MBP en octobre ou janvier???


On ne sait d&#233;j&#224; pas ce qui va exactement &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233; ce soir, tu crois  s&#233;rieusement qu'on a des infos sur les produits qui vont sortir dans les mois &#224; venir  

@+
iota


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

A mon avis 

Pour les machines : 

- iPhone forcement
- Bye bye macmini 
- Hello ultraportable pro :love: (pas trop cher s'il vous plait)

Pour les logiciels :

- L&#233;opard finalis&#233;, date de mise en vente avanc&#233;e, incluant directement iLife.
- Un .mac mieux (capacit&#233 et moins cher

  :rose: ben quoi on peut r&#234;ver


----------



## Skeud (11 Juin 2007)

ben quand meme, c'est bien connu le dicton : "on sait toujours plus ce qui se passera dans 1 an que ce qui se passera demain!!!"

trève de plaisanterie, généralement, les GROS changements ont lieu tous les combien en moyenne??? (je m'intéresse à mac que depuis 3 mois donc...)


----------



## vg93179 (11 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un .mac mieux (capacité) et moins cher
> 
> :rose: ben quoi on peut rêver



Oh oui, please. Un upgrade de .mac, avec passage à 10 GO (j'ai plus de place sur mon idisk) et des vitesses montantes/descendantes supérieures + un accès FTP qui fait pas peur aux utilisateurs de PC et j'espère une intégration totale avec l'iphone.


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

- Nouveau .mac "your mac everywhere" accompagné d'un ultra portable de type Iphone@home (en gros, un iphone sans la fonction téléphone).

- Un suppo et au lit


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

D'après techcrunch:

A major upgrade to .Mac that will include integration with Google services
iLife 07 and iWork 07
New iMacs, possibly some shiny metallic looking ones.
iPhone 3rd party support
iTunes video rentals
OS X 10.4.10
iPhone 3Gwell heres hoping anyway

Si c'est ça, miam miam !


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> D'après techcrunch: (...)


Ils ne présentent même pas Leopard  

@+
iota


----------



## alex42 (11 Juin 2007)

Un ultra portable de Mac de cette taille-là ???





ça me plait, si il ne ressemble pas à celui-ci !


----------



## vg93179 (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ils ne présentent même pas Leopard
> 
> @+
> iota



Bah...c'est déjà fait pour l'annonce, et on est encore loin de la commercialisation... 
A mon avis, ils y feront référence, mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'y consacrer un chapitre entier ...


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

C'est un prototype Intel de plus, une marque qui ne nous est pas inconnue...


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juin 2007)

C'est pas le bon os ... :mouais:


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Bah...c'est déjà fait pour l'annonce, et on est encore loin de la commercialisation...
> A mon avis, ils y feront référence, mais je vois pas l'intérêt d'y consacrer un chapitre entier ...


 
Vu les affiches, la WWDC semble être quand même en grande partie consacrée à léopard, ce serait donc EXTREMEMENT etonnant qu'il n'en soit pas question durant la Keynote...


----------



## vg93179 (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Vu les affiches, la WWDC semble être quand même en grande partie consacrée à léopard, ce serait donc EXTREMEMENT etonnant qu'il n'en soit pas question durant la Keynote...



J'ai pas dit pas question, je pense même qu'il sera omnipresent vu que c'est le futur d'apple, mais c'est pas une nouveauté et y a pas grand chose à annoncer maintenant... non ?


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Bah...c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait pour l'annonce, et on est encore loin de la commercialisation...
> A mon avis, ils y feront r&#233;f&#233;rence, mais je vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'y consacrer un chapitre entier ...


C'est plutot l'inverse &#224; mon avis...
Une grande partie de la keynote sera consacr&#233;e &#224; Leopard...



vg93179 a dit:


> mais c'est pas une nouveaut&#233; et y a pas grand chose &#224; annoncer maintenant... non ?


En principe, on a rien vu de Leopard (pas les "secret features")...
Il est pr&#233;vu qu'une pr&#233;sentation compl&#232;te de Leopard soit faite ce soir.

@+
iota


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re bien que si, sinon &#231;a sera une grande d&#233;ception, et le plus gros p&#233;tard mouill&#233; de l'histoire d'Apple, cet OS...


----------



## vg93179 (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> C'est plutot l'inverse à mon avis...
> Une grande partie de la keynote sera consacrée à Leopard...
> 
> @+
> iota



Après, ce n'est que mon avis.. 
mais que dire sur Leopard à part qu'il est en retard... ?


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juin 2007)

Live ????

http://www.iphonealley.com/news/wwdc-2007-keynote-live-audio-stream

Un petit lien ... j'ai un doute mais bon ...


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Après, ce n'est que mon avis..
> mais que dire sur Leopard à part qu'il est en retard... ?




Amha, on ne connait rien de Leopard pour le moment   Comme le souligne déjà Iota


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Hum... &#231;a sent bon les annonces...

Bis.

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Juin 2007)

Vu les baches dans le Moscone , c'&#233;tait sur


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

J'espère que iWork et iLive seront dispo rapidement, histoire qu'on ait un truc à se mettre sous la dent avant Léopard.


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

Moi, perso. je pense que le macmini ne va pas disparaitre, peut &#234;tre que ce soir il y aura un nouveau macmini


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

et voyez ca
http://www.applenews.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=520&Itemid=20


----------



## lordnicolas! (11 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> et voyez ca
> http://www.applenews.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=520&Itemid=20




J'allais le mettre (lien donnée par Liyad)


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Hum... ça sent bon les annonces...
> 
> Bis.
> 
> ...



Y'en a pas un qui peut regarder sous les baches ou tirer dessus là ? 

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Y'en a pas un qui peut regarder sous les baches ou tirer dessus là ?
> 
> :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## akdmks (11 Juin 2007)

iLife sera la.
Ce sera *iLife' 08*.


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

allez ! jour de f&#234;te, les bi&#232;res sont au frais  
les applestore vont bient&#244;t fermer et iPapy va nous faire pleurer de bonheur une fois de plus :love: 
...
Oui, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre une bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi tes sources  ?


----------



## CERDAN (11 Juin 2007)

mince, je dois partir de chez moi dans 10 minutes et je reviens qu'a 19h50  .
C'est quoi le début habituellement d'une keynote ? Il parle de quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Juin 2007)

le record de connectés sur le forum de macgé est 1 550 ... (là aussi y a du suspense)


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Source : http://www.applenews.fr/
http://www.applenews.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=520&Itemid=20

Le texte de la keynote de ce soir aurait d&#233;j&#224; filtr&#233; ! D'apr&#232;s certains sites, il est plus que probable que les produits ou annonces ci-dessous soit d&#233;voil&#233;s ce soir :

*&#8226; iLife'07 et iWork'07*
Une mise &#224; jour majeure de .Mac int&#233;grant des services Google. iDisk int&#233;gr&#233; au Finder. Les suites '07 tirent parti des services Google int&#233;gr&#233;s mais avec une interface Apple. D&#233;sormais .Mac sera gratuit pour les nouveaux acheteurs de Mac. Une nouvelle application fait son apparition dans iWork : Charts ?
Les documents des suites seront modifiables en ligne via les applications Google. 

*&#8226; Nouveaux iMac*
Nouveau design inspir&#233; d'iPhone, partiellement en m&#233;tal bross&#233;, encore plus fin, &#233;cran LED, Santa Rosa.







&#8226; Les d&#233;veloppements tiers possible sur iPhone

&#8226; La location de films sur iTunes (on en parlait ce matin)

&#8226; La disponibilit&#233; de MacOS X 10.4.10

*&#8226; MacOS X Leopard*
Les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s de MacOS X 10.5 : nouvelles version de Mail, Spotlight, Front Row, PhotoBooth, iCal et apparition du syst&#232;me de fichier ZFS, contr&#244;le parental&#8230; L'interface du syst&#232;me et de ses application sera unifi&#233; (Illuminous : &#233;lements sombres) et ind&#233;pendant de la r&#233;solution utilis&#233;. Toujours dans l'interface mais au niveau du design : nouvelles ic&#244;nes anim&#233;es, plus de m&#233;tal bross&#233; dans les interfaces&#8230;
Une nouvelle application fait son apparition : QuickLook (on ne sait pas &#224; quoi elle sert pour le moment). Dashboard s'int&#232;gre &#224; Safari et il est possible d'utiliser plusieurs Dashboard &#224; la fois.
Spaces, Time Machine, iChat Theatre s'int&#232;grent dans un Finder aux performances am&#233;lior&#233;es.
Une application nomm&#233; ToDo appara&#238;t, s&#251;rement d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; la gestion des t&#226;ches.

*&#8226; iPhone*
Int&#233;gration iLife et iWork et .Mac. Disponibilit&#233; (USA) avec ou sans abonnement. Arriv&#233;e de l'appareil en Europe &#224; l'automne.

*&#8226; One More Thing !*
iPhone@Home ? Un appareil qui poss&#232;de 30 Go, utilise l'iPhone pour &#234;tre command&#233;, utilse iChat, iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e&#8230;


Si seulement un tiers de ces annonces se r&#233;v&#232;lent vraies, nous auront eu droit &#224; la plus belle keynote d'Apple !


----------



## Alfoo (11 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> et voyez ca
> http://www.applenews.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=520&Itemid=20


 
ca me semble trop pour présenter toutes ces annonces en 2 heures de temps...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Et puis trop peu concernant L&#233;opard  Quicklook, on sait d&#233;j&#224; ce que c'est en plus...


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2007)

Merci Liyad. Tu viens de nous faire gagner 2 heures de temps...


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi Quicklook ?


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tvO7YQ5-_I


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Ouai... QuickLook porte bien son nom mais sa n'a rien de r&#233;volutionnaire, juste un mode vignette quoi 



divoli a dit:


> Merci Liyad. Tu viens de nous faire gagner 2 heures de temps...



Derien, ce fut un plaisir :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Merci Liyad. Tu viens de nous faire gagner 2 heures de temps...



ou pas    
jamais iPapy pourra nous pr&#233;senter tout &#231;a en 1h (oui on retire 30 min pdt lesquelles il va encore parler de la sant&#233; d'apple )


----------



## super_bretzel (11 Juin 2007)

Si Apple proposait de nouvel Imac dé ce soir. 
Les Apple Stores devraient déja  être fermé,non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

je suis un peu triste quand m&#234;me, j'ai achet&#233; mon imac en novembre et il va d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre obsol&#232;te... j'attendrais penryn ^^


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> Si Apple proposait de nouvel Imac dé ce soir.
> Les Apple Stores devraient déja  être fermé,non ?



généralement, ils ferments une dizaine de minutes avant le début


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Que de stress


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Que de stress



à qui le dis-tu


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Quelques photos sur le site TUAW pour l'ambiance :
http://www.tuaw.com/photos/live-at-moscone-west/


----------



## super_bretzel (11 Juin 2007)

Chips / bière / portable sur les genoux / Live de pink floyd sur Itunes .....

==> Je suis prêt ! Steeve tu peux envoyé la sauce !


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

_   C'est parti, ou presque, les personnes prennent place dans la salle de conference.

Sa commence dans 15 minutes les amis 
_


----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

a dans 1h30 pour le débriefing


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Pour moi, apple pour éviter le ridicule devra présenter :
- iMac à affichage 3D hollographique
- Interface DTB (direct to brain) pour pilotage d'osX pr influx nerveux
- SpacePhone connecté au réseau intergalactique


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Pour moi, apple pour éviter le ridicule devra présenter :
> - iMac à affichage 3D hollographique
> - Interface DTB (direct to brain) pour pilotage d'osX pr influx nerveux
> - SpacePhone connecté au réseau intergalactique



C'est un minimum... ils ne peuvent se permettre de présenter quelque chose de moins bien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

ya pas un moyen de suivre en vid&#233;o ?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Non (ou alors on nous cache des choses)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

ok, dommage, donc ya que le direct de macg ?


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ok, dommage, donc ya que le direct de macg ?


non y'en a un tas d'autres, mais c'est celui qui est le plus mieux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

ok XD


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

_L'Apple Store est toujours ouvert. C'est mal parti pour des annonces de produits immediatement disponibles. _


----------



## Reylius (11 Juin 2007)

Et l'Apple Store qui est toujours ouverte :hein:


----------



## super_bretzel (11 Juin 2007)

je veux pas faire mon rabajoie , mais le store est toujours ouvert ....

Allez je pense keynote 100% léopard !


----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

apple store fermé


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2007)

Il y a un salon ichat pour ne pas trop polluer le fil macgé ?


----------



## Reylius (11 Juin 2007)

Lou&#233; soit Steve c'est ferm&#233; !!


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Donc que du Leo et de l'Iphone ?


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Bon allez c'est parti!!!


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

YABDABADOUUUH le store US est ferm&#233;     

edit: grill&#233; par Reylius XD


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2007)

Good news


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Un nouvelle iMac ? ^^ J'ep&#232;re trop !!!

Je vais avoir une crise cardiaque !!!

Pourquoi l'apple store FR est ouvert ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

c'est normal que le store fran&#231;ais soit pas ferm&#233; ?
et comment ils font &#224; MacG pour nous retransmettre en direct ?
Liyad non pas de nouvel imac, le mien serait obsol&#232;te :'-( XD


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

Mais lol, macbidouille est déjà mort alors qu'ils ont 2x moins de personnes si j'en juge le nombre d'utilisateurs sur leur forum.

Eux qui passent leur temps à prôner la supériorité de leurs serveurs linux par rapport à macosx, à chaque keynote, ils nous font la démonstration du contraire.  

Macge et Mac4Ever powered by Mac OS X Server n'ont jamais failli (heureusement d'ailleurs, je veux pas rater les keynotes) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Mais lol, macbidouille est déjà mort alors qu'ils ont 2x moins de personnes si j'en juge le nombre d'utilisateurs sur leur forum.
> 
> Eux qui passent leur temps à prôner la supériorité de leurs serveurs linux par rapport à macosx, à chaque keynote, ils nous font la démonstration du contraire.
> 
> Macge et Mac4Ever powered by Mac OS X Server n'ont jamais failli (heureusement d'ailleurs, je veux pas rater les keynotes) :love:



Non, c'est leur système de raffraichissement qui plante.


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

Steve arrive  :love:

C'est la plus grande WWDC de tous les temps, d&#233;clare iPapy.


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

ah bon chez moi &#231;a marche bien, pour une foit :rateau: 
il faut recharger &#224; la main


----------



## elmatt (11 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> YABDABADOUUUH le store US est fermé
> 
> edit: grillé par Reylius XD




oui mais pas chez nous donc seulement un iphone pour les states ?


----------



## Reylius (11 Juin 2007)

Si les Apple Store des autres pays ne sont pas fermé, c'est soit elles sont en retard, soit l'update du store ne concernerait que l'iPhone, vu qu'il sort d'abord aux US non ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Un nouvelle iMac ? ^^ J'epère trop !!!
> 
> Je vais avoir une crise cardiaque !!!
> 
> Pourquoi l'apple store FR est ouvert ?



Il y a toujours un léger décalage, ne t'inquiète pas.


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Non, c'est leur système de raffraichissement qui plante.



Quand tu as un "service unavailable" c'est pas le rafraichissement qui plante.


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Je suis sur 3 sites pour ne rien manquer, et j'ai l'apple Store US et FR rafraichi tout les 5 sec pour &#234;tre le 1er a voir la nouvelle b&#234;te !

On peut s'attendre &#224; la voir que apr&#233;s la keynote ou pendant c'est possible ?


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

&#199;a parle intel et Paul Otellini est sur sc&#232;ne... &#231;a sent l'annonce mat&#233;rielle non ?

Pour les gamers, EA revient sur mac...

@+
iota


----------



## Reylius (11 Juin 2007)

Faudrait deja que le Store Fr ferme


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ça parle intel et Paul Otellini est sur scène... ça sent l'annonce matérielle non ?
> 
> @+
> iota



qui sait ...


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Je suis sur 3 sites pour ne rien manquer, et j'ai l'apple Store US et FR rafraichi tout les 5 sec pour être le 1er a voir la nouvelle bête !
> 
> On peut s'attendre à la voir que aprés la keynote ou pendant c'est possible ?



pour le store il ne sera pa&s open avant la fin pas la peine de refresh


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi je veux une coupe designé par J Ives !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Ha... bon bah j'ai ferm&#233; la fenetre...

Le store FR ferme quand il veut hein...


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> ...
> Pour les gamers, EA revient sur mac...
> 
> @+
> iota


oh oh


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

New games hiphip ...


----------



## Moumoune (11 Juin 2007)

Le fait que le Store français ne soit pas fermé est plutôt louche: ça sent l'iPhone et c'est tout.. Pas d'iMac en vue...


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> Il y a un salon ichat pour ne pas trop polluer le fil macgé ?



yes, salon "macgeneration"


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Toujours que les stores américains et canadiens de fermé...


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Monsieur John Carmack est sur sc&#232;ne :love:

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Ca commence bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (11 Juin 2007)

ca commence bien pour ceux qui aime jouer ...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Oulala si apple se met au jeu 

tenez pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas sur macbidouille

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-74994-apple-direct-wwdc-2007.html

ca a l'air tout aussi en direct et on aura un autre point de vue sur les informations (plus neutre ? ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

moins bien pour les possesseurs de power pc; il n'est pas dit qu'ils seront UB


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Toujours pas de fermeture du store francais... je commence &#224; d&#233;primer l&#224; !


----------



## tarabeich (11 Juin 2007)

Leopard en Octobre !


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

&#199;a parle Leopard...

New Desktop  !!!???



> 10:20 am	Leopard will have a consistent look
> 10:20 am	No more brushed metal interface
> 10:20 am	folders in the dock, they expand to show contents
> 10:19 am	consistent looks, made axctive window more prominet
> ...


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Aucun store europ&#233;en n'est ferm&#233;... on est mal bar&#233; mes amis...


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

Les gars, si on a aussi les jeux, je ne donne plus tr&#232;s chers de windows.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Aaah, un nouveau bureau !


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Aucun store européen n'est fermé... on est mal baré mes amis...



on commence à le savoir...  

donc du léopard et de l iphone je pense


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

en meme temps c'etais la principale raison d'absence de jeux sur mac, reprogrammer un poteur pour les PPC c'etais la galere....

Et de toute facon, la plupart des Mac PPC a part les macpro G5 seraient assez lilmite pour faire tourrner ces jeux (surtout question carte graphique)


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> Leopard en Octobre !



ça c'est de la nouvelle ^^. 10 nouveautés sur 300? ça fait 290 surprises à la sortie de leopard? Et des tas de rumeurs....


----------



## Reylius (11 Juin 2007)

Quand ils disent fin de l'alu c'est pour les fenetres des applis par pour les portables quand même ?


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Je VEUX VOIR ce nouveau bureau 3D ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Victoire contre le kitsh : la fin de l'alu dans l'interface !


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Dock en 3D :love:  (des photos, des photos ...)


----------



## Athroff (11 Juin 2007)

Ben moi je donne pas cher de nos mac si la seule innovation c'est 3 jeux.....


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

le métal brossé est abandonné :hein::hein::hein:

je viens d'acheter un lg shine pour être en accord


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Victoire contre le kitsh : la fin de l'alu dans l'interface !



+ trois cent mille


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Athroff a dit:


> Ben moi je donne pas cher de nos mac si la seule innovation c'est 3 jeux.....



Espece de raleur, et le bureau 3D c'est quoi.....


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

truc de dingue


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Les piles aussi c'est cool


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Par ici : 
http://s3.media.macrumorslive.com/p/1181582462.jpg


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

Athroff a dit:


> Ben moi je donne pas cher de nos mac si la seule innovation c'est 3 jeux.....




Et un troll, un !


----------



## Gaël (11 Juin 2007)

IMPRESSIONNANT !!!        neeedddd


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

http://www.clubic.com/afficher-en-plein-ecran-515500.html


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Ca sent de plus en plus le sapin pour les G4/G5, ces petites innovations


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Nouveau finder :love:
Fonctionnement similaire &#224; celui d'iTunes (y'a m&#234;me coverflow).


----------



## F118I4 (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

qqun a &#233;t&#233; plus rapide pour mettre la photo je retire


----------



## Athroff (11 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Espece de raleur, et le bureau 3D c'est quoi.....



C'est très cool mais c'est leopard, ça fait 6 mois qu'on est au courant... A coup de 10 nouveauté par keynote, il peut nous faire encore 29 keynotes rien que sur leopard....


----------



## g.robinson (11 Juin 2007)

en deux mots, c'est quoi les piles ? ?
merci


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

new finder !!!


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Nouveau finder ! Qui copie Itunes apparemment...

Il va être sympa ce félin, je le sens !


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Athroff a dit:


> C'est très cool mais c'est leopard, ça fait 6 mois qu'on est au courant... A coup de 10 nouveauté par keynote, il peut nous faire encore 29 keynotes rien que sur leopard....



Et a coup de 10 troll par keynote tu peux nous faire un dragon a toi tout seul..... Admire l'interface ca a l'air super fonctionnel....


----------



## StoneGuad (11 Juin 2007)

comment fait on pour avoir les derniers fils en tete d'ecran en haut  et non pas a la fin en bas ?
Merci


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Nouveau finder ! Qui copie Itunes apparemment...
> 
> Il va &#234;tre sympa ce f&#233;lin, je le sens !



copie d'iPhoto je dirais plut&#244;t. (la vue des documents http://cf.media.macrumorslive.com/p/1181582822.jpg)

Par contre ce qui est mauvais signe c'est que le skin tout moche en gris d'iTunes soit le mod&#232;le par d&#233;faut maintenant ...


----------



## PommeQ (11 Juin 2007)

J'arrive meme pas a suivre ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Juin 2007)

Du d&#233;lire , je vous le dis


----------



## superniko (11 Juin 2007)

:mouais: Je viens de repérer un truc sur Google, en haut à droite ya ça iGoogle, qui pointe vers ça http://www.google.fr/ig?hl=fr

Nouveau ou pas?


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

apparement c est plutot coverflow ^^'


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Ah bah moi je dis rien, c'est le gourou qui a parl&#233;...

"10:29 am	Cover Flow - showing scrolling through documents, can cycle through the pages of a PDF"


----------



## Damino (11 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et a coup de 10 troll par keynote tu peux nous faire un dragon a toi tout seul..... Admire l'interface ca a l'air super fonctionnel....


 heuuu


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

g.robinson a dit:


> en deux mots, c'est quoi les piles ? ?
> merci



des dossiers interactifs affichés dans le dock qui rapatrient automatiquement certains types de fichiers genre un dossier download rtecuperera tout fichieer telecharger, un dossier PDf recuperera tout tes imports PDF (tu n'a plus qu'a les trier apreS.....)


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

ils fument chez apple...?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

superniko a dit:


> :mouais: Je viens de repérer un truc sur Google, en haut à droite ya ça iGoogle, qui pointe vers ça http://www.google.fr/ig?hl=fr
> 
> Nouveau ou pas?



C'est une page d'accueil personnalisable, ce n'est pas nouveau.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Source : iTrafik.net


----------



## Yakamya (11 Juin 2007)

il va eb apporter pas mal de nouveautés ce nouvel OS X j'ai hate de decouvrir ça sur mon mac !


----------



## superniko (11 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est une page d'accueil personnalisable, ce n'est pas nouveau.



la page perso non c est pas nouveau, mais le nom?


----------



## Yakamya (11 Juin 2007)

apparament il ont enfin repris le style aqua sur itune. C'est pas trop tot !


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

hiphip les jeux plantent


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

19:33
 	 			Apparemment, Steve a voulu lancer WoW &#224; distance et le jeu a plant&#233;...

Sa blaze pour quelqu'un qui critique Windows :s


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

ENOOOOOOORME COVER flow pour le finder ! !! ! ! J'osais meme pas en rever......


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> 19:33
> Apparemment, Steve a voulu lancer WoW à distance et le jeu a planté...
> 
> Sa blaze pour quelqu'un qui critique Windows :s



hihihihi


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

"Apparemment, Steve a voulu lancer WoW &#224; distance et le jeu a plant&#233;..."


lol!

Par contre si &#224; terme on peut vraiment lancer les jeux &#224; distance, c'est monstrueux.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Rien que pour le Finder, la MAJ va valoir le coup, à mes yeux.

Bon alors : la suite !


----------



## Damino (11 Juin 2007)

Le nouveau finder a l'air plus convivial


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Sa blaze pour quelqu'un qui critique Windows :s


J'ai pas souvenir qu'il présente la version finale de Leopard.


----------



## verazano (11 Juin 2007)

quick look excellent ce truc !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

superniko a dit:


> la page perso non c est pas nouveau, mais le nom?



non plus.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ENOOOOOOORME COVER flow pour le finder ! !! ! ! J'osais meme pas en rever......



comme tu dis ! ça en jette et ça risque d'être très pratique


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Par contre j'ai souvenir d'une communaut&#233; mac qui s'est moqu&#233; de Microsoft pendant des ann&#233;es enti&#232;res en regardant la vid&#233;o sur laquelle Windows plantait lors d'une pr&#233;sentation de WIN98 par Gates


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

On en est &#224; combien de feature sur les 10 qu'il doit montrer, j'attends toujours les trucs ultimes qu'on voulait pas montrer pour que microsoft nous les piquent.


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

Ya pas à dire ils sont vraiment très inventif question OS chez Apple.


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Leopard full 64 bits !


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Par contre j'ai souvenir d'une communauté mac qui s'est moqué de Microsoft pendant des années entières en regardant la vidéo sur laquelle Windows plantait lors d'une présentation de WIN98 par Gates



Il y a une différence entre le crash d'une appli et le crash d'un *OS complet*.


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

Superbe le finder ! w*o*w


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> On en est à combien de feature sur les 10 qu'il doit montrer, j'attends toujours les trucs ultimes qu'on voulait pas montrer pour que microsoft nous les piquent.



il me semble que QuickLook est la troisième, cette Keynote s'annonce longue :rateau:


----------



## Yakamya (11 Juin 2007)

tiger ce n'etait pas d&#233;j&#224; en 64 bits?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Leopard full 64 bits !



Concrètement, ça veut dire quoi pour des possesseurs de G4 et de simples core duo ?


----------



## Damino (11 Juin 2007)

Perso j'attends un vrai bon Browser qui nous fera oublier les autres et un client mail de m&#234;me ...


----------



## verazano (11 Juin 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> On en est à combien de feature sur les 10 qu'il doit montrer, j'attends toujours les trucs ultimes qu'on voulait pas montrer pour que microsoft nous les piquent.



a la nouveaute numero 4


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Quickload+64 bits &#231;a en fait deux qu'on connaissait d&#233;j&#224; (Oui je sais, c'est du nouveau 64bits, toussa, mais bon...)


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Par contre j'ai souvenir d'une communauté mac qui s'est moqué de Microsoft pendant des années entières en regardant la vidéo sur laquelle Windows plantait lors d'une présentation de WIN98 par Gates



C'est pour sa que je dis que sa blaze pour apple :s


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Concr&#232;tement, &#231;a veut dire quoi pour des possesseurs de G4 et de simples core duo ?


L'OS reste compatible 32 bits (il vient de le dire).
Il a fait une d&#233;mo sur des manipulations de photos de 4Go pour montrer l'int&#233;r&#234;t du 64 bits.



> 64-bit version took 28 seconds, 32-bit version took 81 seconds to run filters on the 4GB photo.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Concrètement, ça veut dire quoi pour des possesseurs de G4 et de simples core duo ?


Leopard gerera les 32 bits aussi.


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Core animation now


----------



## superniko (11 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> non plus.



snif j eu espéré trouver une news croustillante lol  mais merci


----------



## vian (11 Juin 2007)

Photo de 4 Go ???????? Etc'etait quoi ? 
whaou


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> C'est pour sa que je dis que sa blaze pour apple :s



Bof c'est un jeu sur une version Beta, pas une démo d'un produit finit "Win98" en présentation officielle du plug n play...


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Un aperçu de QuickLook (merci iTrafik)


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

vend Macbook pro Core duo ...   

la différence e


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Apple store FR ouvert... pas de nouveau iMac, on aura bien esp&#233;r&#233;


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Cette mauvaise foi...


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

Bon pour l'instant une &#233;volution du finder et du desktop. Tout le reste c'est du r&#233;chauff&#233;, o&#249; sont les VRAIs nouveaut&#233;s !!! La #6 c'est bootcamp, on ne connaissait pas d&#233;j&#224; ...


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Bof c'est un jeu sur une version Beta, pas une d&#233;mo d'un produit finit "Win98" en pr&#233;sentation officielle du plug n play...


Lanc&#233; &#224; travers le r&#233;seau qui plus est...

On passe &#224; BootCamp...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Feature 6 Boot Camp ? Virtualisation ?


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

Apple Store US toujours fermé donc on se prepare pour les updates.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

À la vitesse où ça va, on n'aura pas que Leopard. J'espère que le reste ne sera pas qu'iPhone. Peut-être quelque chose de vraiment nouveau ?


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Bon pour l'instant une évolution du finder et du desktop. Tout le reste c'est du réchauffé, où sont les VRAIs nouveautés !!! La #6 c'est bootcamp, on ne connaissait pas déjà ...



Patience jeune padawan 
Ne craque pas maintenant, la lumière est au bout du tunnel


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Bon, pas de virtualisation... une des 10 plus grosses avanc&#233;es de L&#233;opard serait donc Bootcamp 1.4 ? Hum :^)


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

_*Apple is very happy with Parallels and VMWare and helping as much as they can.
*_Donc PAS de virtualisation native dans Leopard comme certains le prétendaient.


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Spaces now... mais c QUOI cette arnaque ?


----------



## Damino (11 Juin 2007)

Space , ce n'est pas vraiment nouveau avec l'aide de soft tiers d&#233;ja existants ...


----------



## Damino (11 Juin 2007)

Quant &#224; Boot Camp ... j'attendais vraiment la virtualisation made in Apple.


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'arriver ya un salon sur ichat????


----------



## Nicky Larson (11 Juin 2007)

Que des choses qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; vu &#224; la WWDC 06, j'esp&#232;re que les 2 derniers trucs vont tout tuer parce que sinon c'est vraiment f***age de gueule.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Sauf erreur de ma part, Steve n'a pas dit 10 "nouvelles fonctions" mais 10 fonctions parmi les 300 nouvelles, par rapport à Tiger ! Donc il en représente certaines, pourquoi pas...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Damino a dit:


> Quant à Boot Camp ... j'attendais vraiment la virtualisation made in Apple.




!ENORME on peut utiliser XP OU VISTA a pleine puissance depuis macos (puissance de macos en moins bien sur) 3D comprise ! ! la ca devient interessant.........


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Core Animation :style:


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Que des choses qu'on a déjà vu à la WWDC 06, j'espère que les 2 derniers trucs vont tout tuer parce que sinon c'est vraiment f***age de gueule.



Heu on a pas du voir la meme WWDC 06 parceque le finder éoi je l'avais pas vu


----------



## Damino (11 Juin 2007)

La r&#233;solution ind&#233;pendante c'est pas mal tout de m&#234;me non ?


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Grande nouveaut&#233; : un widget pour trouver les horaires de cin&#233; :') &#231;a vaut bien 150$ &#231;a...


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Y a t'il un salon sur Ichat???


----------



## verazano (11 Juin 2007)

moi je trouve que tout ce qui est présenté est excellent et sont une tueries !!!


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

Le WebClip via Safari c'est sur que comme Super Secret Feature &#231;a estomaque un chouia.
Va y avoir du grincheux sur le Net si le materiel mis &#224; jour n'est pas incroyable.


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, Steve n'a pas dit 10 "nouvelles fonctions" mais 10 fonctions parmi les 300 nouvelles, par rapport à Tiger ! Donc il en représente certaines, pourquoi pas...




je confirme


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> !ENORME on peut utiliser XP OU VISTA a pleine puissance depuis macos (puissance de macos en moins bien sur) 3D comprise ! ! la ca devient interessant.........



Non, pas depuis MacOS


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Y a t'il un salon sur Ichat???



http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> je confirme




Et c'est quoi l'interêt de montrer, parmi les 300 nouvelles fonctions, 5 des 6 fonctions déjà présentées l'an dernier ?


----------



## cyberjoac (11 Juin 2007)

Encore une fois un foutage de gueule...
Le applestore fr est toujours ouvert c'est mauvais signe!
Et les nouveautes de Leopard ... impressionnantes 

Bonsoir les amis


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Grande nouveauté : un widget pour trouver les horaires de ciné :') ça vaut bien 150$ ça...



Dispo qu'au USA ...


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Cool un widget Dilbert...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Et c'est quoi l'interêt de montrer, parmi les 300 nouvelles fonctions, 5 des 6 fonctions déjà présentées l'an dernier ?


Si tu allais faire un tour ?


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Et c'est quoi l'interêt de montrer, parmi les 300 nouvelles fonctions, 5 des 6 fonctions déjà présentées l'an dernier ?



Peut-être parce que c'était l'an dernier, justement...

Enfin bon, à mon avis le nouveau Finder et tout le nouveau desktop sont déjà pas mal comme nouveautés vraiment nouvelles !


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Bon, Dashboard nouveauté 8, plus que 2


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Puis les Widgets, on connais d&#233;j&#224; ...


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Et c'est quoi l'interêt de montrer, parmi les 300 nouvelles fonctions, 5 des 6 fonctions déjà présentées l'an dernier ?


Si ça t'ennuies tu n'es pas obligé de rester :sleep:


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Et c'est quoi l'interêt de montrer, parmi les 300 nouvelles fonctions, 5 des 6 fonctions déjà présentées l'an dernier ?



Ces 10 nouvelles fonctionnalités concerne le desktop, je pense que  d'autres nouveautés  vont être abordées  par la suite.
Wait&See


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Nouveaut&#233; No 9 : iChat
- photobooth int&#233;gr&#233;
- support de MSN (non, on plaisante)


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Et c'est quoi l'interêt de montrer, parmi les 300 nouvelles fonctions, 5 des 6 fonctions déjà présentées l'an dernier ?



Ces 10 nouvelles fonctionnalités concernent le desktop, je pense que  d'autres nouveautés  vont être abordées  par la suite.
Wait&See


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Bon pour linstant ya pleinde belles choses lmais rien de transcendant!!! 
J'ai toujours pas trouvé le nom du salon Ichat???


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

GuyomT a dit:


> Ces 10 nouvelles fonctionnalités concernent le desktop, je pense que  d'autres nouveautés  vont être abordées  par la suite.
> Wait&See



Oui il garde le meilleur pour la fin ^^


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Nouveaut&#233; No 9 : iChat
- photobooth int&#233;gr&#233;
- support de MSN (non, on plaisante)
- meilleure qualit&#233; audio (AAC)
- onglets (Ok, Steve, on l'a d&#233;j&#224; vu, &#231;a)
- iChat Theatre (une sorte de tableau noir, o&#249; vous pouvez montrer vos pr&#233;sentations, vid&#233;os..)


----------



## Tonton Nestor (11 Juin 2007)

Spa des nouveautés très nouvelles tout ça... :mouais:

Pour l'instant, il n'y a que le nouveau Finder qui m'intéresse. 
Le reste, c'est beau, c'est zoli, et ça existe déjà, mais c'est tout...   Comme Vista...


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Numberten a dit:


> Oui il garde le meilleur pour la fin ^^



Le fameux "One More Thing"


----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

..*« *Je n'ai pas beaucoup de contacts, à peine Phil Schiller !* »* déclare iPapy, qui lance une conversation avec son ami de toujours.


il l'a déja faite l'année passée celle la  !!!!


sinon ... ben c light pour le moment .. pas encore eu de gros BOUM ..... ca va venir ^^


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)




----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Mac4Ever &#224; l'air de s'ennuyer un peu vu leur dernier commentaire ... "(ok, &#231;a aussi on l'avait d&#233;j&#224; vu, mon gars...)"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

10) Time machine


----------



## niko34 (11 Juin 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Spa des nouveautés très nouvelles tout ça... :mouais:
> 
> Pour l'instant, il n'y a que le nouveau Finder qui m'intéresse.
> Le reste, c'est beau, c'est zoli, et ça existe déjà, mais c'est tout...   Comme Vista...



Y'a un Dock 3D et des piles sous Vista, non mais t'es devenu fou là ou quoi


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Le finder est beau mais pas révolutionnaire...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Y'a un Dock 3D et des piles sous Vista, non mais t'es devenu fou là ou quoi




Oui enfin faut pas oublier les discours de l'an passé "On ne vous montre rien on a peur de se le faire copier"....


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Mais qui a rajout&#233; ces phrases sous nos avatars ? 

[il suffit d'en parler pour que cela disparaisse... Non je ne suis pas David Vincent]


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Il parle de Time Machine.
Il est possible de connecter un disque dur &#224; la borne Airport pour faire les sauvegardes sans fils (plusieurs machines peuvent faire leurs sauvegardes sur le m&#234;me disque ainsi partag&#233.

Int&#233;gration de Time Machine dans Quick Look pour voir les previews des versions sauvegard&#233;es...


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

Là c'est juste pour nous rassurer sur les previews de la derniere qui seront donc bien dans Leopard.

One more thing, iCal dans Mail...
A ce rythme les fonctions secretes de Leopard vont devoir attendre l'installation de l'Os.


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Je crois que macG bug!!!


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

One more thing...

Safari sur Windows !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

AppleStore FR toujours ouvert...


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Version de base à 129$, ça fai combien en france 129 ou 99?


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Les fonctions secrètes s'étaient le finder??? :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

Mac 4 ever craque 

*« *Basic version, $129. Premium version, $129. Business version, $129, Enterprise version $129. Ultimate version, $129.* »*


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Safari for Windows... :-/


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Mac 4 ever craque
> 
> *« *Basic version, $129. Premium version, $129. Business version, $129, Enterprise version $129. Ultimate version, $129.* »*




Mettez moi la version à 129$ svp


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Mac 4 ever craque
> 
> *« *Basic version, $129. Premium version, $129. Business version, $129, Enterprise version $129. Ultimate version, $129.* »*



Excellent !


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

Safari SOUS WINDOWS !!! :hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:  

Alors la c'est vraiment la loose put&#176;&#176;&#176;


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Oula voila du lourd? Safari sous windows, internet explorer a qu'à bien se tenir ^^!


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2007)

CMShadow a dit:


> Safari for Windows... :-/



Ben oui... Safari existe déjà pour Nokia


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Mais Safari 3 dispo aujourd'hui ! &#231;a c'est une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Juin 2007)

Ca pour une nouvelle.... steevy va bientôt nous vendre du windows


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Bon sinon moi je voudrais la businnes version!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2007)

O&#249; qu'c'est-y qu'on peut mater la keynote en direct ? 

A pas trouv&#233; d'lien sur le site apple...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Ce qui me fait peur, c'est qu'&#224; moins d'une annonce, Safari n'a AUCUN aventage concurrentiel par rapport &#224; Firefox, donc sous Windows, &#224; part les macusers...


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

Le One More Thing MAC est donc un soft Windows?

On va se faire troller comme des cochons sur PC Inpact.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Safari SOUS WINDOWS !!! :hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:
> 
> Alors la c'est vraiment la loose put°°°




Moi je suis bien content, j'aurais safari sur mon PC au boulot.


----------



## Joelaloose (11 Juin 2007)

ce sera dispo ce soir, c'est toujours en diféré


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Vous ne comprenez pas ? ? ? ? ? ? Safari sous wondows combin&#233; a core animation possible sur les pages web! !  ca veut dire tout simplement que cela devrais REVOLUTIONNER  la fafacon de naviguer sur la toile, imagine des pages Web bien plus anim&#233;es (malheureusment les pubs aussi) avec des effet 3D de basculement......


----------



## lordnicolas! (11 Juin 2007)

les rideaux noir, c'est pour quoi alors ?
Mettre des Vista en vente ?


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Où qu'c'est-y qu'on peut mater la keynote en direct ?
> 
> A pas trouvé d'lien sur le site apple...



c'est fini mon bon monsieur, il n'y a plus de retransmission live des keynotes.
Désolé


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> O&#249; qu'c'est-y qu'on peut mater la keynote en direct ?
> 
> A pas trouv&#233; d'lien sur le site apple...




Sur la trois


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

citation de macg

"One more thing ! Steve Jobs parle de Safari : 18 millions d'utilisateurs. Safari dispose de 5 % de part de marché. Le butineur d'Apple ne cesse de progresser. Devant, on ne trouve que Firefox et Internet Explorer. Jobs annonce Safari pour Windows ! Safari 3 qui sera disponible aujourd'hui, fonctionner sur Leopard, Windows XP et Vista !

Toutes les innovations de Safari 3 seront disponible sur la version de Windows qu'il compare à iTunes pour Windows."

si c'est comme iTunes Windows, l'ouverture sera tellement longue que d'ici peut il ne sera plus dutout utilisé (sous windows, hein !)  ..


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Où qu'c'est-y qu'on peut mater la keynote en direct ?
> 
> A pas trouvé d'lien sur le site apple...




Ici, mais reviens plus tard sur la page


----------



## Tonton Nestor (11 Juin 2007)

Et surtout, OSEF de Windows. On veut du Mac bordel !!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2007)

Safari sur Ouindoze.... et pourquoi pas iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD et Garageband ? :rateau:

Et pis Mac OSX, tant qu'on y est ! 

L'an prochain, peut-&#234;tre


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Beta de Safari sous Windows dispo aujourd'hui.

One Last Thing... iPhone... (ouverture aux d&#233;veloppeurs &#224; priori)


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Des programmes sur Iphone = bonne nouvelle!!!


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Bon moi je crois que je vais abandonné mon firefox ^^... et oui encore windowsien pour 2 mois...


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2007)

et voila pourquoi seul l'apple store us etait fermé;..pour l'iphone! Adieu imac!


----------



## cyberjoac (11 Juin 2007)

Quelle deception...
Il les enchaines en ce moment le steve!

Je comprends vraiment plus


----------



## PawBroon (11 Juin 2007)

Il y aura peut être une silent update comme pour les portables.
Je ne vois pas Steve proposer des iMac sans la 8600 des MBP.


----------



## globeman (11 Juin 2007)

alors pourquoi apple store us fermé si il y a pas d'annonces matérielles ?


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Il y aura peut être une silent update comme pour les portables.
> Je ne vois pas Steve proposer des iMac sans la 8600 des MBP.



Peut-être seront-il mis sur l'apple store demain? C'est beau de rêver...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Mais que vouliez vous d'autres ? Il s'agit d'une conférence pour développeurs, pas pour le grand public ?!?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

La WWDC c'est pour les developpeurs, l'Imac n'est pas une machine professionnelle.

Donc maj en douceur un mardi ou au pire special event.


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

Bon jusqu'ici, j'arrive à suivre. Juste, c'est quoi l'AJAX ?


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Numberten a dit:


> Peut-être seront-il mis sur l'apple store demain? C'est beau de rêver...


Pour le lancement du Mac Pro 8 core, seul le store US a fermé...
Les autres stores ont été mis à jour le lendemain...


----------



## yzykom (11 Juin 2007)

Les "vraies" nouveautés concernent peut-être la gestion et l'utilisation d'écrans tactiles multipoints. C'est  peut-être pour ça qu'on en a peu vu. Quoi que le Finder et surtout les piles de dossiers, c'est déjà un bon point.

Par contre Safari 3 dispo sur XP et Vista mais pas sur Tiger (seulement Leopard), je trouve ça bizarre comme stratégie. :mouais:


----------



## Reylius (11 Juin 2007)

Seulement ça  ?....


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon jusqu'ici, j'arrive &#224; suivre. Juste, c'est quoi l'AJAX ?



Tu vois ce que fais Google avec son traitement de texte en ligne ? c'est &#231;a AJAX.

Tu as l'impression d'utiliser un programme install&#233; sur ta b&#233;cane, mais en fait tu es sur internet.


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Pour le lancement du Mac Pro 8 core, seul le store US a fermé...
> Les autres stores ont été mis à jour le lendemain...



Oui je me disais bien que quelquechose de la sorte c'est deja produit. Donc...


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon jusqu'ici, j'arrive à suivre. Juste, c'est quoi l'AJAX ?



Wikipédia


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

C'est finit... un gout amer dans la bouche...


----------



## woulf (11 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon jusqu'ici, j'arrive à suivre. Juste, c'est quoi l'AJAX ?



Au choix, un détergent ou une équipe de foot hollandaise


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2007)

Heu, pour la béta de Safari, quelqu'un a pu l'avoir ?

Ou faut attendre encore un peu ?


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

bon, on a un safari 3 Windows/ OS X dispo ce soir, mais quelqu'un connait les nouvelles fonctions/ammélioration ?? Ou c'est juste "Windows version avalaible" ??


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

Safari pour win mais alors la j'hallucine je pige vraiment pa pourquoi²...


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Bon, c'est fini...

@+
iota


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Au choix, un détergent ou une équipe de foot hollandaise



Le coup de boule verte suit dans pas longtemps


----------



## ChristopheTélovir (11 Juin 2007)

pffff... steve elle m'a vraiment déçue ta conférence...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2007)

Bon, ça permettra de garder nos sous...pour le moment.


----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est finit... un gout amer dans la bouche...



N'est ce pas ....


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Et derrière  les rideaux
 ya quoi???


----------



## devinekicest (11 Juin 2007)

Si safari 3 est pas installable sur tiger, alors l&#224; je dis que apple c'est des rats d'egouts tout vilain.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Safari sur Ouindoze.... et pourquoi pas iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD et Garageband ? :rateau:
> 
> Et pis Mac OSX, tant qu'on y est !
> 
> L'an prochain, peut-être



Perso je trouve que c'est une bonne idée, ça fait un apppât de plus avec iTunes. 

De toutes façons comme le moteur de Safari (webkit) est open-source, il existait déjà un navigateur windows basé sur le moteur de Safari.  Ici ça sera la version officielle.


----------



## silos (11 Juin 2007)

Il va y avoir du monde d&#233;&#231;u.

Faut dire que Steve nous avait mal habitu&#233; avec "just one more thing..."


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

Plus d'images, en attendant la vidéo...


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Bon allez je vais bouffer et digérer toutes ces nouvelles pour éviter de troller comme un Jacky.

Un grand merci à l'équipe de MacGé sans qui on ne pourrait pas vivre ces grand moments en direct. Chapeau bas les amis.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Il me semble que ce choix de l'AJAX n'est pas mauvais. Enfin, il faudra voir ce que l'on peut en faire mais dans l'esprit du terminal multimédia connecté à Internet qui pourrait être l'avenir de l'informatique, cela me semble intelligent. On utilisera des applications sur Internet et non plus sur notre appareil qui ne servira donc plus que d'interface et de stockage.

Sinon, on n'a peut-être pas appris grand chose mais ça promet pour Leopard ! Et surtout, on devrait voir arriver plein d'images des 290 autres nouveautés...


----------



## Trudo (11 Juin 2007)

L'Apple Store US est réouvert et rien n'a changé du côté des iMac et du Mac-mini. Décevant mais d'un autre côté mon iMac garde sa valeur...


----------



## babeuf (11 Juin 2007)

Pas de nouvel iMac...

GRRRRRR
GRRRRRRRRR
GRRRRRRRRRRRR:mouais::hein:

C'est pas pour moi (il est tellement superbe mon intel 20p), c'est pour le copain qui n'attend que ça pour switcher....
Allez... vivement la Saint Glinglin !


----------



## Skeud (11 Juin 2007)

apple store US reouvert = rien de neuf apparement


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Mouai... bon bah je m'avous d&#233;cu tout de m&#234;me... Certe de belle nouveaut&#233; mais rien de si incroyable et pas de nouvel iMac ... 

M'enfin...

Y'a une chance d'une annonce de iMac dans la semaine ?


----------



## oZen (11 Juin 2007)

Biensur que Safari 3 est installable sur Tiger, je suis en train de le faire...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Safari 3 dispo pour Tiger


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Quelques d&#233;monstrations sont disponibles ici.

Le site Apple (et le store) ont &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; jour (graphiquement) d'o&#249; la fermeture.

@+
iota


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2007)

Trudo a dit:


> L'Apple Store US est r&#233;ouvert et rien n'a chang&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; des iMac et du Mac-mini. D&#233;cevant mais d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; mon iMac garde sa valeur...



Le look de tout le site Apple a totalement chang&#233;.


----------



## lordnicolas! (11 Juin 2007)

Bon bin j'ai install&#233; Safari sur mon Vista... C'est comme Itunes, tres lent lol...
Enfin c'est une beta n'est ce pas !

Sinon alors les rideaux noirs ?

Edit : Il a d&#233;ja plant&#233; alors que j'&#233;tais sur le site d'apple....


----------



## GuyomT (11 Juin 2007)

http://www.apple.com/safari/download/


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

Il me semble que ce choix de l'AJAX n'est pas mauvais. Enfin, il faudra voir ce que l'on peut en faire mais dans l'esprit du terminal multimédia connecté à Internet qui pourrait être l'avenir de l'informatique, cela me semble intelligent. On utilisera des applications sur Internet et non plus sur notre appareil qui ne servira donc plus que d'interface et de stockage.

Sinon, on n'a peut-être pas appris grand chose mais ça promet pour Leopard ! Et surtout, on devrait voir arriver plein d'images des 290 autres nouveautés...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Nouveau look d'Apple.com !


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> apple store US reouvert = rien de neuf apparement



Le design à été trés légèrement changer quand même  La page iPhone a été mise a jour et il y as une section téléchargement (je ne l'avais jamais remarqué avant...)


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2007)

Pour l'Apple store, c'est surtout le design et la page sur MAC OS qui est nouveau.


----------



## Numberten (11 Juin 2007)

Bon Safari 3 plante sur mon xp....


----------



## silos (11 Juin 2007)

Safari 3 beta

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/


----------



## lordnicolas! (11 Juin 2007)

Numberten a dit:


> Bon Safari 3 plante sur mon xp....




Moi aussi sur mon Vista, il a déja planté 3 fois


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Ben les secrets cachés de Léopard sont toujours bien cachés... Et ce qu'il y a derrière le rideau aussi!


----------



## chatlumo (11 Juin 2007)

Rien sur ZFS ?

snif....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

C'est du lourd ! Le programme d'installation de safari veut me faire redémarrer mon mac !


----------



## littledon (11 Juin 2007)

et hop je poste sous safari sous mon XP  

bon y a des bugs hein 

pour rejoindre le forum j'ai du cliquer sur des liens invisibles ....................... bon maitenant je vais faire d autres test

a propos apple.com a changé de style


----------



## Freelancer (11 Juin 2007)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est du lourd ! Le programme d'installation de safari veut me faire redémarrer mon mac !



mise à jour de webkit et de dashboard...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juin 2007)

Pas de nouvel iMac, snif 
Mais bon, le chemin est encore long jusqu'en octobre ... 

_je l'aurai, mon iMac 24" avec Leopard, je l'aurai !... :love:_


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Pas de nouvel iMac, snif
> Mais bon, le chemin est encore long jusqu'en octobre ...
> 
> _je l'aurai, mon iMac 24" avec Leopard, je l'aurai !... :love:_




Je sais pas si je vais avoir le courage d'attendre une mise a jour moi...


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2007)

l'humour de cette WWDC a &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; Wall Street,
AAPL: -1.15&#37; !

&#231;a d&#233;gringole encore -3%


----------



## eventory (11 Juin 2007)

N'attends pas, il est terrible!!


----------



## Aduco (11 Juin 2007)

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf07/

Je ne sais pas si vous saviez déjà !
Bonne soirée,
Aduco


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

gazobu a dit:


> l'humour de cette WWDC a échappé à Wall Street,
> AAPL: -1.15% !



Sans être méchant, sa ne m'étonne pas ...



eventory a dit:


> N'attends pas, il est terrible!!



C'est pas avec ce genre de commentaire que ma patience va grandire :rateau: Je pense le prendre dans la semaine...


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

Bouh pas ma tablette  :love: j'adore le nouveau finder et je me tape de l'iMac alors je suis presque comblé !

Pour le ZFS et autres features je compte bien sur les developpeurs pour alimenter bittorrent les forums de leurs découvertes

(humour powered)


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Bon Léopard est quand même pas mal en vidéo! http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/spaces.html


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

On dirait que quicktime va disparaître en tant qu'application propre et être confondu à l'OS.


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

C'est incroyable... elles sont o&#249; les nouveaut&#233;s dans Safari 3 ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Juin 2007)

gazobu a dit:


> l'humour de cette WWDC a échappé à Wall Street,
> AAPL: -1.15% !
> 
> ça dégringole encore -3%


Ca n'a rien à voir avec la Keynote.
C'est juste Wall Street qui a ouvert dans le rouge. Ca fait parti des aléa de la bourse.


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Front Row fa&#231;on AppleTV dans Leopard (voir ici).
Possibilit&#233; de d&#233;velopper de nouveaux effets dans PhotoBooth.
DVDPlayer est mis &#224; jour.

@+
iota


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2007)

Safari installé sur mon MacBook Core2Duo 2 Ghz 1 Go de ram, et tout est parfaitement fluide.

C'est trop bien la nouvelle gestion des onglets, énorme.

:love:


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

les videos de Léopard sont bluffantes, je suis conquis par la gestion des points de partages, les accès etc. Du grand art (en même temps c'était tellement merdique jusqu'a présent)


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir avec la Keynote.
> C'est juste Wall Street qui a ouvert dans le rouge. Ca fait parti des aléa de la bourse.



Dow à +0.20 et Nasdaq à +0.24  c'est pas très rouge ça


----------



## mike1 (11 Juin 2007)

Qu'elle machine va t'il falloir au minimum pour faire touner tout cela...?


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Juin 2007)

Superbe foutage de G... de la part du grand Steeve:
Voyons ces croustillantes nouveautés de l'"année du mac" qui vont "changer le monde mac": 

-nouveau bureau: bien, mais pas révolutionnaire, loin de là (et dire qu'il y en a qui voyait du tactile!). Une simple mise à jour pour s'éloigner du vista du copain d'en face.:rateau: 

- finder: des effets déjà vus, le voilà "ituné" à la jacky, avec coverflow partout... bof... des gouts et des couleurs! Des fonctions totalement inutiles pour qui n'utilise pas un reseau de macs (et on doit quand même être quelques uns).:mouais: 

- quicklook: ooo un super aperçu! Vraiment up to date! Ressemblerait beaucoup aux fonctions de visualisation de ouinedos, d'après un copain switcher.

- 64 bits... Non Steeve, celle là tu npus l'a déjà servie avec le G5 "64 bit" de la mort qui tue qui explosait tout et controlerait 4 tera-octet de RAM, juste avant que tu nous refile de l'intel 32 bits vachement mieux pour tiger qui lui même était 64 bits, mais pas aussi bien que leopard qui lave plus blanc que bits... Heu le marketing et ses mensonges, ça commence à bien faire... 

- core anim: magnifique! Quelles sont les ressources necessaires pour en profiter... processeurs ? quid des G5? des PPC, de la RAM, des cartes graphiques? Big Steeve ne dit pas UN mot sur les spec matérielles... 

- bootcamp: ça c'est nouveau! super, un appli pour mettre windows sur un mac! quel aveu d'impuissance, quel echec tranquillement assumé! Rien à battre de windows! Si je voulait du windows j'auraois echété un PC, pas un mac! Compris, Steeve? Un Mac, l'ordi et le systéme que fabriquait l'ancienne société apple COMPUTERS!  

- spaces: bof! utile, pas révolutionnaire. Quand on est seul a utiliser son mac, intérêt plus que limité. 

- dashboard: Ok, Steeve, on a bien rit. Les widget comme nouveauté, faut pas pousser... Non, c'était pas un joke ? Tu penses vraiment nous faire avaler ça comme "secret feature of the deadly dead" ? :hein: 

- ichat 4.0 permettra toujours de discuter superbement entre maceux, c'est déjà ça. En plus, on pourra se tordre la tronche pour de marrer 5 mn. Heureusement, la tableau ,oir est déjà bien plus interessant, mais entre maceux seulement (perso, cela ne me dérange pas, mais je trouve curieux de faire des courbettes à windows et d'oublier MSN...):love: 

- time machine... Dis Mr Jobs, y sont livrés avec combiiens de disques tes macs? 2 ou 1? Ha bon, faut un réseau, un second disque relié par des fils ect... bon, encore un truc pour les macpros... (et corrélativement les pros du mac).:sleep: 

- Safari sous windows! Ouaaaa! quel secret feature! là j'en suis pantelant, sans un poil de sec! un nouveau navigateur parmis les 6589,23 existant pour windows! Développé pour windows, ce qui cosntitue encore une petite allégeance au grand beau et inévitable (loué soit son nom) windows.... 

- iphone: RAB, on veut du mac .

bref sur 10 nouveautés a tomber, 2 concernent windows, 2 sont potentiellement interessantes sans ^tre révolutionnaires et le reste comble certains utilisateurs.

Vous avez aimé le passage Panther---> Tiger ? Le passage Tiger---> Leopard vous comblera de nouveau, le marketing en sus...


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

Je voulais quand m&#234;me f&#233;liciter la personne qui a post&#233; la keynote au fur et &#224; mesure. C'&#233;tait beau, clair, net, pr&#233;cis. Moi j'en serais incapable. Faut que je me t&#226;te 3 heures avant de poster un truc.
Sinon, bin la fin &#233;tait d&#233;cevante. Rien de bien extraordinaire. Voil&#224;, ils vont d&#233;velopper des trucs...c'est bien...ils font leur boulot, c'est rassurant. Et si j'avais su, j'aurais dit &#224; m'sieur apple que j'&#233;tais une lectrice assidue de Macg&#233;, comme &#231;a je l'aurais eu mon shuffle. Pourquoi on a pas &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;venus plus t&#244;t ?

Et pis bon, on disait que vous en avez assez discut&#233; manant, et que c'est fini. Comme &#231;a le forum il fait plus boum et on r&#233;cup&#232;re nos avatars, nos coups d'boule, tout &#231;a....hein dites ?

Edit : Ouais voil&#224;, Dr Fatalis il a tout bien dit. Allez, maintenant au lit.


----------



## pimpin (11 Juin 2007)

Daccord avce ce point de vue. Depuis le temps qu'on attend des vrais nouveaut&#233;s mat&#233;riels ... Depuis le temps que je garde des sous pour un nouvel imac, j'aurais du les placer... j'aurais fait des benef...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2007)

Heu... ya quoi de nouveau, dans la b&#234;ta de Safari 3 

Parce que je l'ai install&#233;... mais je vois rien de neuf...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Juin 2007)

gazobu a dit:


> Dow à +0.20 et Nasdaq à +0.24  c'est pas très rouge ça



Tu découvres la bourse on dirait
Si tu observais bien, le Nasdaq et le Dow Jones ont ouvert dans le rouge, évidemment, ça n'empêche pas qu'ils remontent durant la journée


----------



## huexley (11 Juin 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> quicklook: ooo un super aperçu! Vraiment up to date! Ressemblerait beaucoup aux fonctions de visualisation de ouinedos, d'après un copain switcher.



C est exactement ca en fait en juste réussi, le quicklook de windows est juste moche à chier quand il veut bien se lancer


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Superbe foutage de G... de la part du grand Steeve:


 d'accord à 100%
tu viens de faire une excellente analyse de cette WWDC


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Heu... ya quoi de nouveau, dans la b&#234;ta de Safari 3


Gestion des onglets entre autre...

Sinon, il semble que pas mal d'efforts aient &#233;t&#233; faits pour exploiter au mieux les processeurs multi-core.

@+
iota


----------



## TiTNiCo (11 Juin 2007)

Je m'attendais aussi a quelque chose de beaucoup plus frappant mais ne le fait il pas exprès pour dévoiler le plus gros pendant la semaine?


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

On va se calmer et analyser froidement ce qui a été présenté....


----------



## JulienCmoi (11 Juin 2007)

gazobu a dit:


> d'accord à 100%
> tu viens de faire une excellente analyse de cette WWDC


+1 pour ton analyse


----------



## babeuf (11 Juin 2007)

Merci Dr Fatalis...

Tu m'as fait gagner du temps... rien à rajouter...
Il y a parfois des jours où je me dis qu'on prend quand même les Macusers pour des cons.

Créer autant d'attente pour ça... 

Qu'est-ce que je dis au copain qui attendais pour switcher sur iMac... ?


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> On va se calmer et analyser froidement ce qui a été présenté....



Avous tout de même que y'a mieu comme Keynote et que la deception ne peut être QUE présente ...


----------



## Melounette (11 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> On va se calmer et analyser froidement ce qui a été présenté....


Wouaaaaalaaaa, c'est ça, on va se calmer.C'est le maitre mot.


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2007)

Concernant Safari c'est une honte, l'aspect le plus d&#233;testable d'apple dans sa splendeur : Safari 3 disponible pour Windows Xp sorti en 2001... et pas pour MacOsX Panther sorti en 2003 !
On voit qui on privil&#233;gie 

Et qu'on me sorte pas que mettre Safari 3 sur Panther demande des features de Tiger ou Leopard, car ce serait avouer que Xp les poss&#233;dait depuis longtemps !


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Gestion des onglets entre autre...
> 
> Sinon, il semble que pas mal d'efforts aient &#233;t&#233; faits pour exploiter au mieux les processeurs multi-core.
> 
> ...




et quoi de nouveau dans la gestion des onglets ?

Edit : sur la premiere page de L'instalateur de safari 3 il dit " r&#233;aranger vos onglet avec un glisser d&#233;poser" heu.. c'est ce que je fait avec safari 2 ....

sinon le nouveau site apple, la pr&#233;sentation style coverflow des produits sous l'onglet "mac", vraiment bien !:love: 

C'&#233;tait bien le temps que leur site change un peu !

edit 2 : d&#233;cidement, c'est par le nouveau site web apple qu'on en apprend le plus, apres le nouveau dvd player,  nouveau front row :http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/frontrow.html
et durant toute le keynote il nous pr&#233;sentait comment utiliser la fonction de cr&#233;ation de widjet de safari, d&#232;ja pr&#233;senter au MacWorld .... hum ...

edit 3 : ah et aussi des nouveaut&#233; cot&#233; ical et amil, mais je crois qu'elle avait d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; au MacWorld ...

edit 4 : moi aussi je trouve honteux que Safari 3 fonctionne sur XP et pas sur 10.3 ....   on se croirait avec microsoft et un nouvel os ! " voici la nouvelle suite office r&#233;volutionaire, seulement dispo pour le nouvel os, ne fonctionnera pas sous l'ancien"


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

c'est surement pas la plus grande WWDC de tous les temps, mais y'a forcément du bon.

Bon, je cherche...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Gestion des onglets entre autre...
> 
> Sinon, il semble que pas mal d'efforts aient été faits pour exploiter au mieux les processeurs multi-core.
> 
> ...



On sait aussi agrandir les zones de texte.


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

iLight a dit:


> et quoi de nouveau dans la gestion des onglets ?


Ce qui avait été montré l'année dernière...
Tu peux déplacer les onglets, sortir un onglet de la fenêtre, fusionner les fenêtre...

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> On sait aussi agrandir les zones de texte.



Et puis on peut enfin styler les éléments avec les CSS.


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2007)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; une incoh&#233;rence dans le nouveau Dock : en voyant la vid&#233;o sur les piles ("Stacks") on voit qu'ils mettent une s&#233;lections d'applis dans le Dock pour en faire une "Stack" , le dossier de provenance est dons "Applications" mais le nom du stack est... "Adress Book Stack" !  
N'importe quoi, alors que la pile contient plusieurs apps, elle prend le nom du premier item dans l'ordre alphab&#233;tique... elle aurait d&#251; au moins s'appeller "Applications" ou demander un nom &#224; la cr&#233;ation...
C'est les petits d&#233;tails comme &#231;a qui d&#233;&#231;oivent de la part d'Apple...


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

En même temps, c'est surement pas encore finalisé. Wait and see.


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, on doit certainement pouvoir renommer la pile...

Mais je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est assez mal venu comme choix par d&#233;faut...

@+
iota


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> c'est surement pas la plus grande WWDC de tous les temps, mais y'a forcément du bon.
> 
> Bon, je cherche...



Le plus étrange c'est que pour une tel Keynote, une telle organisation, une telle envie de ne rien divulgué, on en arrive à sa !

C'est quoi les infos top secretes alors ? 5 000 personnes présente mais combien de décu ?
Et surtout, ils parlais de panneau couvert pas des rideau noir... y'avais quoi derriere ces rideau ?


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2007)

@ Trevise
Peut &#234;tre, mais laisser passer &#231;a dans une vid&#233;o officielle de pr&#233;sentation...


(et bon Hellfest, veinard !)


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ce qui avait &#233;t&#233; montr&#233; l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re...
> Tu peux d&#233;placer les onglets, sortir un onglet de la fen&#234;tre, fusionner les fen&#234;tre...
> 
> @+
> iota



ah .. j,avais loup&#233; ca l,an dernier ... un lien ?? :rose:

edit : c'est juste moi ou les avatar sont d&#233;sactiver ??


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

nicogala a dit:


> Peut être, mais laisser passer ça dans une vidéo officielle de présentation...
> 
> 
> (et bon Hellfest, veinard !)



Ok c'est pas malin.

pour le Hellfest, il doit rester quelques places...


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Juin 2007)

Pour ce genre de détails, faut pas oublier que ve n'est qu'une pré-version pour developperus, mais en effet...

Safari 3 pour XP et pas panther.... En effet c'est clair...

Par contre, je m'étais bien planté sur le tarif: ce sera bien 129 euros, mais vu que leopard s'annonce + comme une mise à jour que comme ze revolution de l'interface homme-machine...  cela restera un tarif de "mise à jour"...

Tiens, je vois que personne n'en palre, comme le viel oncle gateux que l'on acceuille à la maison en espérant qu'il ne va pas rester trop longtemps.... Que divient ilife 07 en cette graaaaande "année du mac" et son compére iworks ? C'est moins important que de l'ajax sur iphone, pour sur, mais enfin...


----------



## Mickjagger (11 Juin 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> Merci Dr Fatalis...
> 
> Tu m'as fait gagner du temps... rien &#224; rajouter...
> Il y a parfois des jours o&#249; je me dis qu'on prend quand m&#234;me les Macusers pour des cons.
> ...



Y'a des fois je me dis que les macUsers se prennent pour des cons eux m&#234;me!
Non mais vous vouliez l'OS de Star Trek ou quoi?
Suffit de voir les analyses de l'un qui trouve que bidule est trop tape &#224; l'oeil etc et que l'autre va trouver ceci trop "pour faire plaisir aux switchers de windows" et enfin les d&#233;veloppeurs qui vont nous dire qu'il y'a trop de gadgets.

J'ai pas suivi le keynote en direct, mais j'&#233;tais s&#251;r que &#231;a serait encore la soupe &#224; la grimace. Genre "Oh mon dieu steeeeve, salaud, tu nous as fait r&#234;ver, on y a cru, et nooooon, rien de rien, la r&#233;volution n'est pas pour aujourd'hui!" 

Bon mais comme je suis faible, je dirais juste moi aussi "MAIS PUT... DE M... ils pourraient pas rendre iChat compatible avec MSN en audio/video?!!":rateau:


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

je reprend mon post en page pr&#233;c&#233;dante, pour ceux qui on pas vu .. (le temps de faire les 4 edit, on &#233;tait rendu une page plus loin ... 

---------
edit 2 : d&#233;cidement, c'est par le nouveau site web apple qu'on en apprend le plus, apres le nouveau dvd player,  nouveau front row :http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/frontrow.html
et durant toute le keynote il nous pr&#233;sentait comment utiliser la fonction de cr&#233;ation de widjet de safari, d&#232;ja pr&#233;senter au MacWorld .... hum ...

edit 3 : ah et aussi des nouveaut&#233; cot&#233; ical et mail, mais je crois qu'elle avait d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;sent&#233; au MacWorld ...

edit 4 : moi aussi je trouve honteux que Safari 3 fonctionne sur XP et pas sur 10.3 ....   on se croirait avec microsoft et un nouvel os ! " voici la nouvelle suite office r&#233;volutionaire, seulement dispo pour le nouvel os, ne fonctionnera pas sous l'ancien"
---------


----------



## trevise (11 Juin 2007)

Ilife a avalé son bulletin de naissance.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Et surtout, ils parlais de panneau couvert pas des rideau noir... y'avais quoi derriere ces rideau ?



Tout &#224; fait, je me demande ce que cachent ces rideaux noirs dans les Apple Store


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

iLight a dit:


> edit 4 : moi aussi je trouve honteux que Safari 3 fonctionne sur XP et pas sur 10.3 ....


D'un autre côté, Safari 2 n'est pas dispo pour Panther, ça le ferait moyen de sortir la 3 maintenant  

@+
iota


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je dis au copain qui attendais pour switcher sur iMac... ?



tu lui dit que le iMac actuel est très bien et que niveau design .. meme avec un nouvel iMac d'ici peu il a de quoi voir venir et que meme OS X 10.3 était plus stable et avec une base de  conception plus récente que Vista ... (il utilise encore la base de registre, c'est dire ...)

donc voila !


----------



## yzykom (11 Juin 2007)

Si le nouveau look d'Apple.com refl&#232;te celui de Leopard et ci celui-ci est esth&#233;tiquement pr&#233;vu pour sint&#233;grer dans les Mac, ceux ci ne seront-ils pas noir plut&#244;t que blanc (comme les iPods) ?

Sinon, un bon point de  pour Safari 3 : je le trouve beaucoup plus r&#233;actif que la v2, et je suis sur un "vieil" iMac G4.


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2007)

Bon, tant d'attente pour ça ! Ouah, honnétement, je sais pas si je vais pas m'acheter un PC ...en attendant de nouveaux mac, les macpro ont 10 mois ! Et puis maintenant que ça marche sous Vista...Franchement, c'est le genre de co...ries qui m'a fait perdre du temps et quelques affaires, attendre pour changer de bécane et s'entendre braire des gérémiades sur les ouidjets et autres ifone...think different kidizai


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> D'un autre côté, Safari 2 n'est pas dispo pour Panther, ça le ferait moyen de sortir la 3 maintenant
> 
> @+
> iota



ah bah .. une autre chose que j'ai loupé ... :rose:  (faut dire que j'ai acheter mon premier mac avec tiger  .....) 

Autre sujet, pour continuer sur les nouvelles fonction Leopart : http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/automator.html

"In Leopard, Automator has a new recording function, so you can easily automate just about any application."
je sais pas si c'était déja dévoilé ...


----------



## CMShadow (11 Juin 2007)

Ils ont redesign&#233; la recherche aussi


----------



## KoRnFleX (11 Juin 2007)

Je suis tout nouveau sur Mac, et je dois dire que je ne regrette pas mon switch pour plein de raisons:
pas de virus, simple, &#233;l&#233;gant, rapide, inovation.

Sur ce dernier point justement, les nouveaut&#233;s que le Jobs nous a pondu ce soir me laisse litt&#233;ralement sur le cul ( pardon, pentoi  ) !!!
Je n'attends plus que leopard pour tester tout cela, je me leche les babines d'avance !

Iphone qui va mettre tous les concurrents out d&#232;s sa sortie, Safari qui va faire p&#233;ter les stats web depuis son passage sous windows, bref, que du bonheur !

Encore un logiciel qui rejoint itunes sous le monde des sado-masos ( PCistes virus&#233; &#224; bloc ).
Bref, tout ce qu'il faut pour convertir ses supos de satan vers la lumi&#232;re divine remplie de pectine ( hein JC Vandamme  ) !

Je dis chapi ! Chapo !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

C'est marrant on commence &#224; voir les m&#234;me r&#233;actions qu'&#224; la sortie de Tiger : &#171;Tout &#231;a pour &#231;a? Ouais &#231;a vaut pas la peine de mettre 129&#8364; dans un truc pareil, etc, etc.&#187; 

Perso je ne vais pas h&#233;siter une seconde quand il sera dispo en magasin&#8230;   Trop envie de b&#233;n&#233;ficier de toutes ces am&#233;liorations et des futures applications optimis&#233;es, amha &#231;a va d&#233;chirer. 

Et puis la couche Unix a pas mal &#233;volu&#233;  (comme avec Tiger) mais l&#224; il faut s'y conna&#238;tre.


----------



## lanss07 (11 Juin 2007)

c'est peut être un détail, mais sur les démos de leopard, il n'y a plus de disque dur visible sur le bureau...


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Bon, tant d'attente pour ça ! Ouah, honnétement, je sais pas si je vais pas m'acheter un PC ...en attendant de nouveaux mac, les macpro ont 10 mois ! Et puis maintenant que ça marche sous Vista...Franchement, c'est le genre de co...ries qui m'a fait perdre du temps et quelques affaires, attendre pour changer de bécane et s'entendre braire des gérémiades sur les ouidjets et autres ifone...think different kidizai




tu sait, on te retient pas ... :rateau: 

Normalement, on fait des changement dans un produit parce que c'est devenu _nécessaire_,  que le produit n'est plus à jour. pas parce que ca fait x mois qu'on ne la pas mis a jour ! Donc oui les Mac Pro ont 10 mois, mais qu'est ce que tu voudrais leur ajouter de plus qui n'est pas disponible ??  Pour les proco, les Xenon 4 coeur ont été mis disponible il y pas tres longtemps ... donc a mon avis, le Mac pro ne manque de rien ... il parfaitement a jour ! Donc aucun besoin de changer quelque chose ! ( il pourrait toujours intégrer le Wifi + Blutooh en standart mais coté innivation techno, il est tous a fait a jour)


----------



## iLight (11 Juin 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> c'est peut être un détail, mais sur les démos de leopard, il n'y a plus de disque dur visible sur le bureau...




ah, changement des pref par defaut.

tu peux le faire avec tiger 

tu vas dans les pref du finder et tu décoche "afficher l'icone du dd sur le bureau" ou un truc du genre .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Ca ne me parait pas anodin d'annoncer en même temps safari 3 sur windows xp/vista, mac os x et iphone

avec pour le développement d'application iphone les technologies web (il a dit de safari) même si ajax est "standard". Nous cache-t-il pas quelque chose ?

Aussi non mail, je ne me souvenais plus (vu que j'ai eu la première bêta) qu'il reconnaissait les date et les numéros de téléphones encore une intégration qui va nous simplifier (me simplifier) la vie.

Le nouveau lecteur DVD a l'air très bien réalisé et le nouveau front row est mis au goût du jour (apple tv).

Je trouve cette mise à jour de l'os très bonne. Vu ce qu'on nous avais présenté la dernière fois pas beaucoup de changements (je suis septiques sur la barre semi-transparente).

Je pense que l'OS a vraiment gagné au niveau des couches systèmes avec un développement du 64bit (approfondi) et le core graphic.

Le coverflow des documents, c'est une idée toute bête mais excellente. Le nombre de fois que je ne sais plus quelle est le bon fichier. J'espère qu'on pourra l'utiliser en plein écran.

Un petit coup de neuf dans cet OS que ma machine attend déjà avec impatience.


----------



## outsooncool (11 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir!

Comme beaucoup ic, j'ai suivi la conférence.
Je ne suis pas déçu mais je m'attendais à quelque chose de plus impressionnant. Je suis passé sous mac il y  a 3 mois.

Je vais passer pour un con mais la WWDC 2007 dure 5 jours?

Et chaque jour apporte son lot de surprises non?

Le nouvel imac ne pourrait pas etre présenté plus tard dans la semaine????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

Il y a quelques mois, j'avais envoyé un message à Apple par le site pour leur suggérer d'intégrer Coverflow dans le Finder. Et ils l'ont fait. :love:  
N'y voyez pas cependant de relation de cause à effet : je n'ai pas mes entrées à Cupertino.


----------



## badboyprod (11 Juin 2007)

Jeune switcher de deux mois d'age, je suis ravi du nouveau Leopard. Du moins pour ce qui est des premieres features...Le desktop est vraiment beau, Time Machine va etre enorme (fini les documents perdus) et le nouveau finder vraiment sympa. Perso meme si ce ne sont pas de grosses nouveautes, j adore! Vivement la suite :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2007)

Beau mais j'ai des craintes avec la barre de menus transparente pour la lisibilité des menus.


----------



## Mickjagger (11 Juin 2007)

C'est marrant sur les images du site d'Apple, Safari Windows présente du texte lissé comme dans OS X... c'est juste du Photoshop ou le texte est vraiment clean comme sur Mac pour ceux qui ont testé?
Parce que ca c'est plutôt sympa et ca le distinguerait pas mal des autres navigateurs sur PC. (Meme s'il y'a quelques personnes qui détestent le lissage)


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2007)

Je l'ai test&#233; 2 sec mais il plante a l'ouverture des signets... n fait il est honteuseument instable, meme pour une demo... Je comprend que mac veuille imposer ses inovations au monde PC pour les generaliser et les rendre plus populaire, mais la c'est du scandale....

Oui c'est la police de mac, mais le lissage est different, sans anti crenelage...


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2007)

installé...essayé...desinstallé :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (11 Juin 2007)

frontrow qui prend l'aspect du backrow pr&#233;sent sur l'appletv, rien que pour cela j'ach&#232;te les yeux ferm&#233;s l&#233;opard...

gestion du r&#233;seau am&#233;lior&#233; et quasiment une prise en main &#224; distance des autres mac pr&#233;sents sur le r&#233;seau (un apple remote desktop pour tout le monde) : je prends

un finder itunis&#233; : je prends

un lecteur dvd &#224; la iphoto :je prends


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2007)

outsooncool a dit:


> la WWDC 2007 dure 5 jours?
> Et chaque jour apporte son lot de surprises non?


oui, et au soir du 5ème jour il est prévu que Steve revienne pour annoncer la disponibilité immédiate de Leopard pour les PC :rateau:


----------



## Anthony (11 Juin 2007)

@gazobu : J'y pensais !!!

Sinon jolie keynote. Safari 3 marche à merveille, et je pourrais le proposer sur mon site pour éviter d'avoir à faire les fixes pour IE 6/7... (merci Steve !!!). Sur ce Safari 3, j'aime bien la correction ortho en plein champ : au moins, les forums ne seront plus pollués par toutes ces fautes...

Le nouveau Finder est impressionnant, tout comme Coverflow partout.. Du beau boulot... Et dire que j'en connais qui ont la bêta dans les mains. J'espère qu'ils vont me la prêter.

www.spotmac.info


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2007)

Sur le site d'Apple on cite DTrace : une bonne chose pour la gestion du syst&#232;me. Pas de trace de ZFS, ou alors je suppose que c'est bien enfoui.

Bon, finalement, c'est bien ce que j'avais dit : sympa mais rien de renversant [de bonnes id&#233;es n&#233;anmoins]. La r&#233;volution n'est pas pour aujourd'hui. mdr !!

Clairement, mon iBook ne verra pas Leopard, sauf &#224; n'utiliser que la partie la plus minime de l'OS.

Et puis Safari sur Ouinedoze : &#231;a sent le cheval de Troie. Reste &#224; savoir si c'est juste g&#233;n&#233;rateur de purin (bugs+s&#233;curit&#233 ou s'il y a vraiment un soldat dans la b&#234;te.


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ...sympa mais rien de renversant...


mais si, mais si,
il suffit que tu passes de la manzana à la manzanilla


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2007)

C'est vrai que l'absence totale de ZFS est inquiétante. S'agissait-il d'un oubli volontaire, par volonté de rester pas trop technique (en même temps, c'est le lieu pour être technique) ou pour rester court ? Ou alors tout simplement le ZFS ne sera pas utilisé du tout...

Je pense qu'on verra plus clair dans les jours à venir.


----------



## jpvz74 (11 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et puis Safari sur Ouinedoze : ça sent le cheval de Troie. Reste à savoir si c'est juste générateur de purin (bugs+sécurité) ou s'il y a vraiment un soldat dans la bête.


 Un vrai cheval de Troie bien "farci" !

La farce, c'est de permettre :

1 aux développeurs sous "Ouinedoze" de créer et tester dans leur environnement actuel les applications qui devront tourner sur iPhone (avec Safari imposé).

2 aux utilisateurs sous PC "Ouinedoze" d'utiliser au bureau ou sur portable ces mêmes applications ... sans redouter que le Navigateur de "Crosoft" (IE) continue à évoluer de façon stratégiquement non compatible.

Comme iTunes pour l'iPod, Safari est stratégiquement indispensable pour la réussite de iPhone.


----------



## divoli (11 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple on cite DTrace : une bonne chose pour la gestion du système. Pas de trace de ZFS, ou alors je suppose que c'est bien enfoui.
> 
> Bon, finalement, c'est bien ce que j'avais dit : sympa mais rien de renversant [de bonnes idées néanmoins]. La révolution n'est pas pour aujourd'hui. mdr !!
> 
> ...



Assez d'accord avec cette analyse (hormis concernant Safari).

Il y a bien des évolutions, comme il y en a eu avec Tiger. Mais rien de révolutionnaire.

Je m'attendais à des bouleversements avec des fonctions ultra-sophistiquées. Là c'est plutôt la montagne qui accouche d'une souris (oui, je sais, j'exagère).

Il me semblait également que Spotlight devait être considérablement amélioré. Alors qu'en fait rien a été évoqué.


Pour le format ZFS, c'est de toute façon certain qu'il apparaitra avec Leopard, non ? Parce que de nombreux sites l'annoncent comme tel...


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juin 2007)

Ma petite analyse :

Safari pour Windows : je l'avais prédit le 1er février (dans un thread assez controversé que j'avais ouvert sur le portage éventuel d'OS X sur PC).
Donc, je ne suis pas surpris. Je pense que c'est une excellente idée, tout ce qui peut faire sortir le Mac de sa marginalité est une excellente idée, surtout au niveau des standards du Web ou il vaut mieux rappeler au reste du monde qu'on existe. C'est hautement stratégique, et si nous voulons que tous les sites soient visibles sur un Mac, il vaut mieux que Safari ait une bonne audience, au-delà des 5% de Mac.
Pensez-y avant de crier au scandale ou que Steve n'en fait plus que pour les PCistes.

Le nouveau finder à la iTunes : 2ème excellente idée, une vraie machine à switch.
*Ce que les PCistes connaissent le mieux du monde Mac, c'est iTunes.*
Si tu leur dis que s'ils savent se servir d'iTunes, ils savent se servir d'un Mac, plus rien ne les retient de switcher, ils seront beaucoup moins perdus qu'actuellement.
Et pour nous les habitués du Mac, cela me paraît 10 fois plus intuitif que l'actuel finder, au niveau de l'exploration des fichiers, de leur visualisation.
Il est clair que ce nouveau finder a été pensé pour les switchers, mais peut-on le reprocher à Apple ? Certains ici souhaitent-ils rester une secte ? Pas moi. On ne peut pas cracher sur windows et son hégémonie et en même temps vouloir garder Mac OS X rien que pour nous jalousement.

De plus, le mode cowerflow me laisse penser que le multi-touch n'est pas loin, et que Leopard est potentiellement multi-touch, il ne reste plus qu'à lui offrir le matériel adéquat.

OK , à part ça, rien d'énoooorme (même si Spaces, Time Machine, etc, dès qu'on les aura, on ne pourra plus s'en passer), mais ce Leopard a l'air d'avoir été pensé en profondeur, et il semble visuellement très abouti.
*Cela, ça ne peut pas se juger par les mots, mais par l'utilisation.*

Quand on fait une description écrite de Vista et d'OS X, il n'y a pas de grande différence, pourtant, à l'utilisation, chacun sait qu'il y a un gouffre.
Donc, les râleurs, attendez de l'essayer, ou au moins, en attendant, regardez attentivement les vidéos sur le site d'Apple, puis regardez de nouveau votre OS actuel, et comparez objectivement.  

Je ne suis pas sur le cul, mais je suis quand même très content.


----------



## lifenight (11 Juin 2007)

C'est ce que je pensais aussi, c'est dans l'utilisation qu'il y a un gouffre entre osx et vista


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> De plus, le mode cowerflow me laisse penser que le multi-touch n'est pas loin, et que Leopard est potentiellement multi-touch, il ne reste plus qu'à lui offrir le matériel adéquat...


excellente "vista"  
et c'est là que l'on va reparler d'un ultra portable pour ceux qui -sous prétexte d'iPhone- ne voudront pas se retrouver pieds et poings liés avec un opérateur téléphonique.


----------



## yzykom (11 Juin 2007)

Je ne m'y connais pas trop mais les possibilit&#233;s de Time Machine ne sous-entendent-elles pas l'utilisation des facult&#233;s de ZFS, m&#234;me si ce n'est pas pr&#233;cis&#233; ? Idem pour la notion de "pile" de dossiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Safari pour Windows : je l'avais prédit le 1er février (dans un thread assez controversé que j'avais ouvert sur le portage éventuel d'OS X sur PC).
> Donc, je ne suis pas surpris. Je pense que c'est une excellente idée, tout ce qui peut faire sortir le Mac de sa marginalité est une excellente idée, surtout au niveau des standards du Web ou il vaut mieux rappeler au reste du monde qu'on existe. C'est hautement stratégique, et si nous voulons que tous les sites soient visibles sur un Mac, il vaut mieux que Safari ait une bonne audience, au-delà des 5% de Mac.



Je suis d'accord avec la suite de ton post fred mais pas sur ce point Je vais encore faire mon chiant mais si des sites ne s'affiche pas correctement sur Safari c'est simplement qu'ils n'ont pas été correctement réalisés, qu'ils ne respectent pas les standards, les normes  à utiliser. Safari (avec les autres sauf IE<6) est un des meilleurs navigateurs au niveau affichage des feuilles de style CSS. 

Quand un site ne s'affiche pas correctement, c'est qu'il a été pensé uniquement pour IE. Heureusement ce genre de pratiques est en train de disparaître petit à petit et les sites modernes sont conçus pour s'«afficher» quelque soit le support : écran d'ordinateur, téléphone portables, plage  braille, synthèse vocale, imprimante, etc.


----------



## yzykom (11 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> M
> De plus, le mode cowerflow me laisse penser que le multi-touch n'est pas loin, et que Leopard est potentiellement multi-touch, il ne reste plus qu'à lui offrir le matériel adéquat.



Je n'avais pas pensé à ça : bien vu et très probable  

... Me balader dans mes fichiers via Coverflow sur un Mac à écran tactile :love:


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec la suite de ton post fred mais pas sur ce point&#8230; Je vais encore faire mon chiant mais si des sites ne s'affiche pas correctement sur Safari c'est simplement qu'ils n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; correctement r&#233;alis&#233;s, qu'ils ne respectent pas les standards, les normes  &#224; utiliser. Safari (avec les autres sauf IE<6) est un des meilleurs navigateurs au niveau affichage des feuilles de style CSS.
> 
> Quand un site ne s'affiche pas correctement, c'est qu'il a &#233;t&#233; pens&#233; uniquement pour IE. Heureusement ce genre de pratiques est en train de dispara&#238;tre petit &#224; petit et les sites modernes sont con&#231;us pour s'&#171;afficher&#187; quelque soit le support : &#233;cran d'ordinateur, t&#233;l&#233;phone portables, plage  braille, synth&#232;se vocale, imprimante, etc.


Tu parles un peu du meilleur des mondes, l&#224;.
Je m'en fiche de savoir que si un site n'est pas compatible avec Safari, c'est qu'il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; correctement r&#233;alis&#233;. &#199;a me fait une belle jambe. Et qu'est ce que je fais ensuite ? Ben rien, tant pis pour moi, je ne verrai pas le contenu de ce site "pourri" mais dont le contenu m'int&#233;ressait.
Si Safari avait 30&#37; de part de march&#233;, peut-&#234;tre que l'auteur de ce site aurait fait un effort, c'est la seule chose qui int&#233;resse un internaute moyen, soyons honn&#234;te.

C'est un peu comme de se faire &#233;craser sur un passage pi&#233;ton, et se consoler en se disant qu'on n'&#233;tait pas en tort. Si je me fais &#233;craser, et que je suis invalide, je ne suis pas content, point, m&#234;me si le chauffard est responsable de mon invalidit&#233; et qu'il est condamn&#233;.

D'autre part, dans la r&#233;alit&#233;, vu qu'un standard ne reste pas un standard tr&#232;s longtemps avec chaque innovation, il vaut mieux que Safari ait du poids dans le monde du web, pour que lorsque innovation il y a (donc pas encore standard), genre Ajax-machin-bidule-truc-flash, Safari ne soit pas oubli&#233; pour la compatibilit&#233;.
Juste un exemple, le site de Canal+ fonctionne tr&#232;s mal avec Safari (dans certains petits d&#233;tails, authentification, etc), alors qu'il marche avec Firefox.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Les standards web sont établis depuis longtemps et non peu changé. IE ne respecte que peu de standards alors que tous les autres browsers le font. C'est important de développer des sites qui respecte ces standards pour pouvoir être vu sur n'importe quel support.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

biniou a dit:


> Les standards web sont établis depuis longtemps et non peu changé. IE ne respecte que peu de standards alors que tous les autres browsers le font. C'est important de développer des sites qui respecte ces standards pour pouvoir être vu sur n'importe quel support.



Oui, c'est important, je ne dis pas le contraire. Mais après avoir dit ça, est-ce que les millions de sites web changent d'aspect du jour au lendemain ? C'est un peu un voeu pieu, tant qu'IE est ultra dominant.

Alors justement, si Safari peut contribuer à restreindre la domination d'IE et imposer les vrais standards, alors tant mieux, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

oui

mais de moins en moins de sites sont optimisés IE.


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2007)

Il est clair qu'avec des pdm de MacOSX (sur le net) à tout pêter à 4 %, Safari aurait été condamné à rester un navigateur ultra-minoritaire.

Reste à voir comment Safari va s'imposer sur les PC, au dépend de IE. Firefox a quand même réussi à convaincre un nombre très modeste (mais non négligeable) d'utilisateurs PC. Je suis bien plus sceptique quand aux chances de Safari...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si Safari avait 30% de part de marché, peut-être que l'auteur de ce site aurait fait un effort, c'est la seule chose qui intéresse un internaute moyen, soyons honnête.



Tu as tout à fait raison, mais un concepteur consciencieux aurait testé son site avec Safari (ce qui va être plus facile maintenant) et s'il avait respecté les standards son boulot aurait été grandement allégé. 



fredintosh a dit:


> C'est un peu comme de se faire écraser sur un passage piéton, et se consoler en se disant qu'on n'était pas en tort. Si je me fais écraser, et que je suis invalide, je ne suis pas content, point, même si le chauffard est responsable de mon invalidité et qu'il est condamné.



C'est tout à fait ça.  Il faut laisser le temps aux mentalités de changer et au designer d'apprendre ces «nouvelles» techniques (qui datent quand même de 1999). Mais comme je te dis tout le monde est en train d'y passer. Apple vient de le faire d'ailleurs de bien belle manière sur son site, faut le temps quoi. 



fredintosh a dit:


> D'autre part, dans la réalité, vu qu'un standard ne reste pas un standard très longtemps avec chaque innovation, il vaut mieux que Safari ait du poids dans le monde du web, pour que lorsque innovation il y a (donc pas encore standard), genre Ajax-machin-bidule-truc-flash, Safari ne soit pas oublié pour la compatibilité.
> Juste un exemple, le site de Canal+ fonctionne très mal avec Safari (dans certains petits détails, authentification, etc), alors qu'il marche avec Firefox.



Alors là je te rassure tout de suite, une fois qu'un standard est établi, la norme est figée. S'il doit y avoir une évolution, une nouvelle norme est créée. Pour l'instant, la norme xhtml la plus récente est la version 1.1 mais pour des raisons de compatibilité avec IE on reste en version 1.0. La version 2.0 de la norme est en discussion mais on ne sait pas quand elle va sortir mais sûrement pas avant 2 ans minimum, et puis comme de toutes façons les anciennes fonctionnent encore et qu'ils faut un temps assez long aux concepteurs de navigateurs pour adopter les nouvelles, on est tranquille pour longtemps. 

Enfin bref, je ne sais pas pourquoi Safari ne marche pas sur le site de Canal+ mais il y a de grandes chances que ce ne soit pas dû à un  bug du navigateur.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, c'est important, je ne dis pas le contraire. Mais après avoir dit ça, est-ce que les millions de sites web changent d'aspect du jour au lendemain ? C'est un peu un voeu pieu, tant qu'IE est ultra dominant.
> 
> Alors justement, si Safari peut contribuer à restreindre la domination d'IE et imposer les vrais standards, alors tant mieux, non ?



A ce propos, il faut tordre le coup à un vilain canard : IE (6 et +) respecte tout à fait les standards. Il est tout à fait possible de faire un site qui s'affiche correctement sur tous les navigateurs, faut juste connaître les petites fantaisies que IE fait dans certains cas mais des solutions existent. Donc pas de problèmes pour travailler correctement avec IE 

Bon j'arrête le hors sujet


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je ne m'y connais pas trop mais les possibilit&#233;s de Time Machine ne sous-entendent-elles pas l'utilisation des facult&#233;s de ZFS, m&#234;me si ce n'est pas pr&#233;cis&#233; ? Idem pour la notion de "pile" de dossiers ?


Non. Pas besoin. ZFS peut sans doute &#234;tre utile par certaines de ses fonctionnalit&#233;s. Mais TimeMachine impl&#233;mente vraisemblablement tout ce qu'il faut pour fonctionner sur HFS+ (voire d'autres FS).

Pour revenir sur Safari, sa version Ouinedoze s'inscrit effectivement dans une strat&#233;gie qui vise &#224; d&#233;passer le seul Mac comme partenaire de l'iPhone (ou d'&#233;ventuels services ouaibes offerts par Apple ...)
Reste que comme toute strat&#233;gie, la qualit&#233; de sa conception n'induit pas sa r&#233;ussite automatiquement.

Personnellement je reste encore sceptique sur la puissance de l'effet "halo" soi-disant cr&#233;&#233; par l'iPod et/ou iTunes [faut dire que je n'aimais pas QT/iTunes sur PC et ce n'est pas &#231;a qui m'a fait acheter un Mac ]. Cet effet "halo 2" pour l'iPhone &#224; venir me laisse encore davantage dubitatif.

&#192; part &#231;a, il est &#233;vident que j'installe la b&#234;ta de Safari sur mon poste au boulot d&#232;s demain 

Sur le site d'Apple, j'ai un peu de mal &#224; trouver les 300+ nouveaut&#233;s : bient&#244;t il va falloir aussi comptabiliser les modifications des options des commandes du Terminal ("tiens, v'l&#224; la 301&#232;me : j'ai ajout&#233; l'option -Z &#224; _chmod_ ...") pour arriver au compte.

Reste que j'attends avec une certaine impatience de l'avoir, le 10.5, ne serait-ce que pour avoir Spaces [les outils actuels sont tous d&#233;faillants], qui me simplifiera la vie. Mais je sens bien qu'il va falloir un GB de RAM de plus &#224; mon PB pour tirer parti de QuickLook, Finder, Dock sans &#234;tre &#224; genoux. Pourquoi croyez-vous que les MBP sont pass&#233;s &#224; 2 GB par d&#233;faut ? Parce que Leopard va &#234;tre d&#233;vastateur comme Vista en terme de gourmandise, ou alors n&#233;cessiter la d&#233;sactivation de ses fonctions affriolantes.

Je pense que la b&#234;te sur laquelle la d&#233;mo a &#233;t&#233; faite n'&#233;tait pas un Mac Mini, pour tout dire ... RIP pour le Mini !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

sauf la position absolue avec CSS.

J'ai regardé le nouveau site d'apple avec firefox et safari, rien à redire, safari est beaucoup plus rapide.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Le c&#339;ur du f&#233;lin (macbidouille)


----------



## etsaviey (12 Juin 2007)

oui je pense la meme chose que bompi, il va falloir de sacr&#233;e spec pour faire tourner leopard, 512mo de ram etait un minimum pour tiger, si 2go sont un minimum pour leopard &#231;a va etre dur de convaincre les utilisateurs windows de la legeret&#233; de mac osx... sans compter que la retrocompatibilit&#233;e va etre dur a appliqu&#233;e sur certaine machine (donc adieux les G3, ce qui n'est en soit pas tres grave) j'espere que leopard supportera au moins les G4.

sinon le fait qu'une partie du systeme soit optimis&#233; multiproc' et soit 64bits ets vraiment une bonne chose


----------



## yzykom (12 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Non. Pas besoin. ZFS peut sans doute &#234;tre utile par certaines de ses fonctionnalit&#233;s. Mais TimeMachine impl&#233;mente vraisemblablement tout ce qu'il faut pour fonctionner sur HFS+ (voire d'autres FS).


 En fait, je faisait allusion &#224; cette news sur Clubic, et notamment :



> "Signalons &#233;galement que ZFS int&#232;gre la cr&#233;ation de clich&#233;s, ce qui am&#233;liore les fonctions de sauvegarde, alors que son utilitaire de compression int&#233;gr&#233; am&#233;liore les performances par un facteur de 2 ou 3x, selon les donn&#233;es communiqu&#233;es par Sun"



Mais si tu dis que Time Machine int&#232;gre tout le n&#233;cessaire sans avoir besoin de ZFS, je te crois sans difficult&#233; vues tes comp&#233;tences unixiennes bien connues.


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> En fait, je faisait allusion à cette news sur Clubic, et notamment :
> 
> 
> 
> Mais si tu dis que Time Machine intègre tout le nécessaire sans avoir besoin de ZFS, je te crois sans difficulté vues tes compétences unixiennes bien connues.



En lisant tout, je suis un peu decu de cette keynote, j'attendais sur hardware  

Mais je vais lire le dossier sur Leopard pour me rassurer.


----------



## Mickjagger (12 Juin 2007)

etsaviey a dit:


> oui je pense la meme chose que bompi, il va falloir de sacr&#233;e spec pour faire tourner leopard, 512mo de ram etait un minimum pour tiger, si 2go sont un minimum pour leopard &#231;a va etre dur de convaincre les utilisateurs windows de la legeret&#233; de mac osx... sans compter que la retrocompatibilit&#233;e va etre dur a appliqu&#233;e sur certaine machine (donc adieux les G3, ce qui n'est en soit pas tres grave) j'espere que leopard supportera au moins les G4.
> 
> sinon le fait qu'une partie du systeme soit optimis&#233; multiproc' et soit 64bits ets vraiment une bonne chose



C'est &#233;vident que Leopard sera un peu plus gourmand que Tiger sur certains points et notamment les effets visuels.

Mais il faut pas oublier que chaque version d'OS X est optimis&#233;e. Un G3 avec un minimum de RAM tourne aussi bien voire mieux sous Tiger (test&#233; sur iBook G3 500 avec 640mo de RAM). Bon ce coup ci c'est evidemment les processeurs Intel qui vont &#234;tre &#224; la f&#234;te.

Pourquoi le finder serait-il plus lent? C'est comme iTunes 7, pour peu qu'on utilise pas Coverflow, il n'est pas specialement plus lent, &#224; part le lancement, un peu bof sur un G4.
C'est pas 2-3 effets de transparence qui vont mettre &#224; genoux un G4, on fait tr&#232;s bien tourner Expos&#233; et cie dans Tiger donc bon...

Je parie qu'un Mac d'entr&#233;e de gamme ou un peu ancien s'en sortira tr&#232;s bien avec pas mal de RAM mais 2go n'est surement pas une obligation pour un usage basique. Et si Apple vend 2go de RAM avec ses MacBook Pro c'est surtout parce que les prix de la RAM sont au plus bas et que la concurrence vend des PC bien pourvus de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;.

Edit: Leopard supportera evidemment les G4. Il ne faut pas oublier que tous les portables d'il y'a moins de 2 ans &#233;taient &#233;quip&#233;s de ce processeur... &#231;a repr&#233;sente des millions de machines sans oublier les Mini, les PowerMac G4, les vieux iMac Tournesol etc, tous clients potentiels de Leopard.


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2007)

Finalement, il devait rester quelques personnes au courant de la "yellow box" chez apple. 

Il reste quoi dans les cartons chez Apple pour dans 2 ans ?


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

La vidéo de la Keynote est disponible.


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Juin 2007)

Pas de QuickTime 8 d'annonc&#233; ou j'ai zapp&#233; un truc ? &#201;trange :mouais: 

Au moins, pour une fois on pourra garder sa cl&#233; QuickTime Pro et ne pas &#234;tre oblig&#233; de racheter la licence :rateau: 

Il me pla&#238;t bien ce petit Leopard. Le passage de Tiger &#224; Leopard me semble plus int&#233;ressant que celui de Panther &#224; Tiger, &#224; suivre...



fredintosh a dit:


> La vid&#233;o de la Keynote est disponible.


Yep, mais &#231;a ne tourne pas chez moi. M&#234;me probl&#232;me qu'avec le Keynote 2007, certainement qu'encore une fois il faut une bande passante de ouf. Vivement qu'ils la rendent dispo dans les podcast :hein:


----------



## MamaCass (12 Juin 2007)

Du soft, du soft et un aïephone :rateau:

Pas mal cette keynote je trouve 

Pas d'aïepod et d'aïetunes pour une fois et la mise en valeur de ce qui compte vraiment sur Mac : Mac OS X 

Il était temps de mettre en avant ce magnifique OS 

Contente je suis  :love:


----------



## trevise (12 Juin 2007)

Restent quelques questions :
- frontrow sera-t-il disponible pour les Macs sans télécommande ?
- Ilife ?
- c'est tout, où il y aura du rab (genre les 290 nouveautés qui manquent )


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Juin 2007)

Je reviens sur la diffusion de la Keynote, cela marche avec VLC. Il suffit d'ouvrir un flux réseau en lui indiquant l'adresse suivante :


> rtsp://a2047.v1413b.c1413.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1413/1_h264_110/1a1a1ae656c632970267e04ebd3196c428970e7ce857b81c4aab1677e445aedc3fae1b4a7bafe013/99427722_1_110.mov


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il était temps de mettre en avant ce magnifique OS
> 
> Contente je suis  :love:



Décidément, de la bouche tu m'ôtes les mots  
Par cette keynote, très satisfait je suis


----------



## trevise (12 Juin 2007)

Bizarre, le site Apple français n'est pas mis à jour comme l'US.

ça sent la précipitation tout ça... Safari 3 en beta (pourquoi ne pas le sortir quand il est prêt ?), les sites pas mis à jours, 10 nouveautés pas si nouvelles que ça (la moitié était déjà présentée à la Macworld). J'ai l'impression que le félin est loin d'être au point et qu'on aura peut-être d'autres surprises à l'avenir.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

Non, c'est toujours comme &#231;a, la francisation prend toujours un peu de temps lorsqu'il y a un changement majeur du site US.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2007)

Beaucoup de manques, quand m&#234;me. On ne sent pas un engagement tr&#232;s fort pour Pages.

Et puis, quand m&#234;me, il y a r&#233;ellement du foutage de gueule : ce qui est pr&#233;sent&#233; est bien mais il n'y a rien justifiant les discours tenus pr&#233;c&#233;demment. Bref, S.J. nous a fait du J.C. (l'ancien Pr&#233;sident de la p'tite France) : les promesses (de trucs mirifiques) n'engagent que ceux qui les &#233;coutent 

Et la confirmation (que je viens de lire) qu'effectivement ZFS ne vient pas, &#231;a me gonfle un peu : moi qui comptait m'amuser sans avoir &#224; installer Solaris ... Je pourrais au moins rigoler un peu avec DTrace.


----------



## nicolasf (12 Juin 2007)

Pour ZFS, l'argument de la jeunesse tient certainement : ils ont leur raisons chez Apple. Il reste à espérer que sitôt les technologies au point, elles seront intégrées. Si Apple trouve un moyen de passer du HFS au ZFS sans dommages collatéraux et sans difficulté, on peut très bien imaginer une MAJ mineure de Leopard avec ZFS...


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Pour ZFS, l'argument de la jeunesse tient certainement : ils ont leur raisons chez Apple. Il reste à espérer que sitôt les technologies au point, elles seront intégrées. Si Apple trouve un moyen de passer du HFS au ZFS sans dommages collatéraux et sans difficulté, on peut très bien imaginer une MAJ mineure de Leopard avec ZFS...



pas convaincu que ça soit dans la stratégie d'apple 
on connait tous apple pour intégrer les dernières technologies, alors qu'elles arrivent à peine et ne sont pas encore démocratisées


----------



## jfuntel (12 Juin 2007)

Décevante la Keynote. Steve laisse croire à du nouveau, beaucoup se déplacent... et il ne fait que préciser des choses qu'il ne cesse de nous répéter depuis plus d'1 an.
Show creux qui nous laisse penser qu'Apple patauge sur les innovations matérielles : disque dur, écran tactile...
Marketing dandereux qui risque que l'on ne prenne plus l'avion pour si peu.


----------



## trevise (12 Juin 2007)

Beaucoup de choses sont laissées de côté cette année : macmini, Ilife, pages... il semble que l'Iphone soit en train de bouffer toutes les ressources de la Pomme.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Beaucoup de choses sont laissées de côté cette année : macmini, Ilife, pages... il semble que l'Iphone soit en train de bouffer toutes les ressources de la Pomme.



L'année n'est pas terminée...


----------



## fredintosh (12 Juin 2007)

Je pense que iLife sera pr&#233;sent&#233; en m&#234;me temps qu'un nouvel iMac cet automne ou en fin d'&#233;t&#233;. &#199;a me semble aller bien ensemble, iMac+iLife.

La quasi absence des logiciels d'iLife, m&#234;me de fa&#231;on indirecte, dans les d&#233;mos de Leopard, me semble paradoxalement prometteuse. Cela cache certainement quelque chose.
Encore un peu de patience...


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

Je vous le dis ! Apple Expo nouvel iMac


----------



## trevise (12 Juin 2007)

En regardant les features de Leo sur apple.com, je me rends compte que beaucoup de choses intéressantes n'ont pas été présentées hier :
- nouveau Spotlight, avec plus de possibilité pour affiner la recherche (en  ajoutant "ou", "et",  "superieur à"...)
- dossiers intelligents de recherche directement dans le finder, parametrables à volonté, à l'image des playlist intelligentes de itunes
- nouveau lecteur DVD, style Iphoto

Je continue à fouiner, mais ce félin est peut-être plus intéressant qu'il n'en a l'air.


----------



## Paradise (12 Juin 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Je continue &#224; fouiner, mais ce f&#233;lin est peut-&#234;tre plus int&#233;ressant qu'il n'en a l'air.



M&#234;me raisonnement que toi!!  il va cartonner le f&#233;lin!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Juin 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Même raisonnement que toi!!  il va cartonner le félin!!



Normal que Steve n'a pas parle du lecteur DVD ... Ce n'est pas une avancée "technologique " ....


----------



## fpoil (12 Juin 2007)

la gestion des autres macs pr&#233;sents sur le r&#233;seau &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre grandement simplifi&#233; avec le nouveau finder (&#224; l'heure actuelle c'est tout sauf intuitif) : recherche spotlight pr&#233;vue, pr&#233;sence dans la barre sur le c&#244;t&#233; et surtout une esp&#232;ce d' apple remote desktop ou vnc accessible &#224; tous....

impatient de voir cela... en gros "bonjour" appliqu&#233; au r&#233;seau, que du bon lorsqu'on plusieurs machines chez soi


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Normal que Steve n'a pas parle du lecteur DVD ... Ce n'est pas une avancée "technologique " ....


Parce que Dashboard c'est une évolution technologique ?
Ca ne l'a pourtant pas empéché d'en parler hier 

@+
iota


----------



## jfuntel (12 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait cesser d'&#234;tre des "fans" de Steve ou d'Apple. Bien s&#251;r que Apple pr&#233;pare sans doute qqc d'int&#233;ressant, &#233;vident que iPhone est une machine originale et &#177; compl&#232;te, mais &#231;a on le sait depuis un an.
On peut rester critique. Beaucoup de "travail" d'Apple mais aveux de non production concr&#232;te depuis plus d'un an. Est-ce que toute cette pub valait un d&#233;placement au WWDC ???!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Beaucoup de manques, quand même. On ne sent pas un engagement très fort pour Pages.
> 
> Et puis, quand même, il y a réellement du foutage de gueule : ce qui est présenté est bien mais il n'y a rien justifiant les discours tenus précédemment. Bref, S.J. nous a fait du J.C. (l'ancien Président de la p'tite France) : les promesses (de trucs mirifiques) n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent
> 
> Et la confirmation (que je viens de lire) qu'effectivement ZFS ne vient pas, ça me gonfle un peu : moi qui comptait m'amuser sans avoir à installer Solaris ... Je pourrais au moins rigoler un peu avec DTrace.


C'est sûr que pour Vista 2.0, on repassera. Mais bon, ce n'est pas le désert complet. C'est déjà ça.


----------



## Freelancer (12 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Parce que Dashboard c'est une évolution technologique ?
> Ca ne l'a pourtant pas empéché d'en parler hier
> 
> @+
> iota



oui, c'est une véritable innovation dans le sens où c'est une vitrine pour l'utilisation de Dashcode.

j'ai regardé la keynote ce matin et une phrase de Jobs à propos de Dashcode a fait tilt: il conseille vivement aux développeurs de créer leurs widgets avec l'outil fourni par Apple...

La dernière fois que Jobs a vivement conseillé d'utiliser un outil Apple aux développeurs, c'est Xcode.

Et on a vu quelques années après pour la transition sur Intel et le passage aux Universal Binaries...


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> oui, c'est une véritable innovation dans le sens où c'est une vitrine pour l'utilisation de Dashcode.


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est pas nouveau, comme le player de DVD ou Front Row, et que ces deux applications auraient également mérité qu'on parle un peu de leurs nouveautés.

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (12 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est pas nouveau, comme le player de DVD ou Front Row, et que ces deux applications auraient également mérité qu'on parle un peu de leurs nouveautés.
> 
> @+
> iota



ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il faut voir plus loin que le Dashboard que l'on connaît sous sa forme actuelle. Pour qu'apple nous en remette une couche comme ça, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose de plus... 

Dashboard, c'est webkit+css+javascript+xhtml. donc en gros, la même chose que les applis web 2.0 que jobs conseille pour l'iphone...


----------



## yzykom (12 Juin 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> Dashboard, c'est webkit+css+javascript+xhtml. donc en gros, la m&#234;me chose que les applis web 2.0 que jobs conseille pour l'iphone...



+1
C'est une conf&#233;rence de d&#233;veloppeur
on y pr&#233;sente des outils de d&#233;veloppeurs
on pr&#233;cise que l'Iphone sera ouvert aux d&#233;veloppeurs
on pr&#233;sente l'outil requis pour &#231;a
... enfin, je crois


----------



## jfuntel (12 Juin 2007)

... ou qu'Apple n'ai rien de bien nouveau à dire à ce sujet.


----------



## iota (12 Juin 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> +1
> C'est une conf&#233;rence de d&#233;veloppeur
> on y pr&#233;sente des outils de d&#233;veloppeurs
> on pr&#233;cise que l'Iphone sera ouvert aux d&#233;veloppeurs
> ...


Ouais, enfin, &#231;a ne les a pas emp&#233;ch&#233; de faire mumuse avec iChat   

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (12 Juin 2007)

jfuntel a dit:


> ... ou qu'Apple n'ai rien de bien nouveau à dire à ce sujet.



ah? rien de nouveau? pourtant, l'arrivée de safari sur windows, donc du webkit sur windows, donc à terme des widgets développées pour mac os devrait donner quelques idées pour la suite, non?


----------



## niko34 (12 Juin 2007)

Ben moi je vois pas trop où ils vont, parce que les widgets, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit l'avenir des applications Mac. Core Animation ne s'appuie d'ailleurs pas sur des technologies Web. Si leur stratégie était un rapprochement des UI d'applications avec les technologies Web, ils auraient développé Core Animation un peu sur le modèle de .Net 3 de microsoft (des technos, pour les IHM, proches des technos web).


----------



## maousse (12 Juin 2007)

Freelancer a dit:


> ah? rien de nouveau? pourtant, l'arrivée de safari sur windows, donc du webkit sur windows, donc à terme des widgets développées pour mac os devrait donner quelques idées pour la suite, non?



non, il n'y a rien de nouveau. Il avait déjà été dit en janvier que c'était bien mac os x et webkit qui tournaient sur l'iphone. Et tous les développeurs avaient l'air un peu frais à l'annonce du non SDK pour iphone. Forstall avec sa démo d'une application d'annuaire à liste, il était gentil, mais une liste, c'est justement ce qu'il y a de plus simple à développer. Et quand on fait des démos 6 mois avant d'images qui tournent, zoom avec deux doigts, et tout le bazar, tu comprends que les développeurs cocoa soient franchement déçus. Pas tant par l'absence de SDK, mais que ce dernier argument du keynote, le point final, soit du foutage de gueule. C'est vrai que les web app, c'est bien dans le navigateur, mais quand il y a un client natif qui s'accroche à un service web, c'est encore mieux (cf google maps/google earth, par exemple). Qu'apple soit franc et disent qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps de définir une API de développement native pour iphone. Mais pas que html+ajax est la réponse à tous les besoins et la solution optimale pour iphone. Surtout qu'apple recrute pour travailler sur le framework cocoa d'iphone en parallèle. Bref, ça manque de clarté, et c'est bien le seul reproche que l'on puisse faire.


Sinon, concernant Safari pour windows, il y a sans doute un lien entre ce portage et le fait qu'Adobe Apollo (AIR... ?) utilise webkit également sur windows. De qui vient l'idée et l'envie ? Pas évident sans explication claire, mais d'un point de vue stratégique, c'est rassurant pour l'un comme pour l'autre de ne pas aller dans la jungle tout seul, et d'avoir un partenaire dans le futur, éventuellement.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

Question : 64 bits pour Leopard, c'est ok mais quelles applications vont en profiter ?

Par exemple, la creative suite n'est pas en 64 bits...

Quelqu'un saurait quelles applications connues sont potentiellement en mesure d'exploiter ces 64 bits ?


----------



## niko34 (12 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Question : 64 bits pour Leopard, c'est ok mais quelles applications vont en profiter ?
> 
> Par exemple, la creative suite n'est pas en 64 bits...
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait quelles applications connues sont potentiellement en mesure d'exploiter ces 64 bits ?



C'est quand même un peu normal que le support du 64bit arrive dans l'os avant d'arriver dans les applications. Le tournant du 64 bit a été bien mené par Apple. Reconnaissons ce point là. Et ce qui est fait n'est plus à faire. Ils pourront se concentrer sur d'autres fonctionnalités dans la prochaine version (attendre, toujours attendre :sleep.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

Un peu normal ?
Ma machine qui n'est pas d'une prime jeunesse a d&#233;j&#224; un processeur 64bits...
le G5, tu sais, un de ces processeurs rendus obsol&#232;tes il y a peu de temps... :mouais:

Malgr&#233; tout, on y fait tourner efficacement des applications gourmandes, et le 64 bits en vid&#233;o, &#231;a me dirait bien.

Le reste des am&#233;liorations, mouais... J'arrive encore &#224; ranger mon bureau et j'ai appris &#224; nommer mes fichiers.


----------



## PER180H (12 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Le reste des am&#233;liorations, mouais... J'arrive encore &#224; ranger mon bureau et j'ai appris &#224; nommer mes fichiers.


Tu peux aussi utiliser un crayon et un bloc de feuilles de papier, et mettre des petites &#233;tiquettes sur tes boites d'archives dans lesquelles tu auras rang&#233; tes documents manuscrits : en les classant par ordre alphab&#233;tique, tu devrais pouvoir te passer de Leopard :rateau:


----------



## niko34 (12 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Un peu normal ?
> Ma machine qui n'est pas d'une prime jeunesse a d&#233;j&#224; un processeur 64bits...
> le G5, tu sais, un de ces processeurs rendus obsol&#232;tes il y a peu de temps... :mouais:
> 
> ...



Oui, je sais pour le G5. C'&#233;tait le processeur de ma pr&#233;c&#233;dente machine. C'est pour ce processeur que j'ai achet&#233; mon 1er mac. Et Leopard, &#224; ce qu'il parait, tournera plus vite sur un G5 que Tiger...

Concernant le 64 bit, tu parlais de la creative suite. Et Apple n'a pas grand chose &#224; voir dans cette affaire l&#224;. Dans le cas du montage video, c'est peut-&#234;tre diff&#233;rent. Je ne connais pas bien l'architecture de FCP et son support ou non du 64 bit. Mais ce qui est s&#251;r, c'est que le 64 bit n'est pas non plus la solution &#224; tous les probl&#232;mes de performance, malgr&#233; le marketing qu'Apple a fait autour du 64bit. 

Pour le rangement, je comprend dans ta remarque que ce n'est pas ce que tu attendais. Justement, tu attendais quoi (sans ironie de ma part)?

EDIT: j'allais presque oublier de rappeler qu'il s'agit de la wwdc et que les d&#233;veloppeurs sont plut&#244;t gat&#233;s avec la nouvelle version d'XCode qui a l'air tr&#232;s sympa, qu'il y a xray, qu'objective c passe en 2.0 avec enfin un garbage collector


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2007)

Oh, mais il ne s'agit pas de solutionner tous les probl&#232;mes de performances, mais de tirer parti (avant qu'il ne soit trop tard et que cette machine ne soit d&#233;finitive obsol&#232;te) de l'architecture de ce processeur.

Et question rangement, non franchement, tout va bien  J'ai des dossiers, des conventions de nommage, spotlight&#8230; je g&#232;re bien mieux mon bureau virtuel que mon bureau perso qui lui est couvert de piles de toutes sortes de documents


----------



## Freelancer (12 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> non, il n'y a rien de nouveau. Il avait déjà été dit en janvier que c'était bien mac os x et webkit qui tournaient sur l'iphone. Et tous les développeurs avaient l'air un peu frais à l'annonce du non SDK pour iphone. Forstall avec sa démo d'une application d'annuaire à liste, il était gentil, mais une liste, c'est justement ce qu'il y a de plus simple à développer. Et quand on fait des démos 6 mois avant d'images qui tournent, zoom avec deux doigts, et tout le bazar, tu comprends que les développeurs cocoa soient franchement déçus. Pas tant par l'absence de SDK, mais que ce dernier argument du keynote, le point final, soit du foutage de gueule. C'est vrai que les web app, c'est bien dans le navigateur, mais quand il y a un client natif qui s'accroche à un service web, c'est encore mieux (cf google maps/google earth, par exemple). Qu'apple soit franc et disent qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps de définir une API de développement native pour iphone. Mais pas que html+ajax est la réponse à tous les besoins et la solution optimale pour iphone. Surtout qu'apple recrute pour travailler sur le framework cocoa d'iphone en parallèle. Bref, ça manque de clarté, et c'est bien le seul reproche que l'on puisse faire.


je suis d'accord avec toi sur les points que tu évoques, bien que je ne parle pas d'iPhone dans mon message  



maousse a dit:


> Sinon, concernant Safari pour windows, il y a sans doute un lien entre ce portage et le fait qu'Adobe Apollo (AIR... ?) utilise webkit également sur windows. De qui vient l'idée et l'envie ? Pas évident sans explication claire, mais d'un point de vue stratégique, c'est rassurant pour l'un comme pour l'autre de ne pas aller dans la jungle tout seul, et d'avoir un partenaire dans le futur, éventuellement.



humm, c'est également pour Adobe l'assurance d'avoir accès à un moteur web qui respecte les standards (bon ok, il y a quelques tags spéciaux pour le rendu des champs de recherche par ex, mais bon, on est loin de l'html-bis moteur d'IE) mais également peut être d'infléchir le dev de webkit suivant ses besoins : Apple a besoin d'adobe...

mais à l'origine, j'imaginais plus webkit pour windows comme une surcouche au système qui permet de faire des applis, d'avoir accès au contenu multimédia. bref, de faire disparaitre Windows...


----------



## nicolasf (12 Juin 2007)

En fait, cette keynote est très étrange. D'un côté, c'est une keynote développeur, on présente les outils pour développer dans le futur (Core Animation, AJAX, etc.). Mais en même temps, on a un peu l'impression qu'il fallait faire le moins technique possible et le plus grand public possible. D'où les jeux pour commencer, d'où le retour sur ce que l'on savait déjà de Leopard, etc. Mais rien de très détaillé sur les nouveautés, alors que la Keynote aurait pu durer bien plus longtemps...

Je me demande bien pourquoi ces choix. Peut-être qu'autre chose était prévu (matériel ?) mais n'a pas pu être présenté pour X raisons à la dernière minute...


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

et au fait, ces b&#226;ches noirs qui cachaient les affiches top secr&#232;tes, elles sont toujours l&#224;


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et au fait, ces bâches noirs qui cachaient les affiches top secrètes, elles sonttoujours là


C'est ce que je demande depuis le début!!!


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est ce que je demande depuis le début!!!



ah ?! :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et au fait, ces bâches noirs qui cachaient les affiches top secrètes, elles sont toujours là



Désolé de te décevoir
http://www.unlimacted.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/img_4177.jpg


----------



## huexley (12 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Désolé de te décevoir
> http://www.unlimacted.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/img_4177.jpg



Sauf erreur, c'est des photos du montage et nous avons vu les banderolles masquées après


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2007)

Il y avait peut être un vrai Léopard endessous!


----------



## gazobu (12 Juin 2007)

rideau noir ou pas Steve n'est pas prestidigitateur, mais un sacré mariole:
arriver à réunir au moins 300 personnes avec un ticket d'entrée à $1500 minimum, tout ça pour leur refiler à la sortir la beta d'un OS qui coutera $129, faut le faire.
un demi million de plus dans les caisses !

:love::love::love:


----------



## Tarul (12 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Il y avait peut être un vrai Léopard endessous!



Dis donc tu n'as pas l'intention d'ennuyer mon fauve (cf mon avatar). 

En tout cas je sais ce que je vais tester en priorité :

Ical et le support de caldav
Les outils de dev nouvelle génération
safari(déjà fait :aie
finder


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Dis donc tu n'as pas l'intention d'ennuyer mon fauve (cf mon avatar).
> 
> En tout cas je sais ce que je vais tester en priorité :
> 
> ...



moi j'ai hâte d'utiliser stacks et ce nouveau finder :love:


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Dis donc tu n'as pas l'intention d'ennuyer mon fauve (cf mon avatar).
> 
> En tout cas je sais ce que je vais tester en priorit&#233; :
> 
> ...



Quelques chose medit que l'ordre n'est pas lebon 

Finder
Safari
vitevite ical pour oublier safari, 
et enfin les outils dev....


----------



## Alateas (13 Juin 2007)

J'espère quand même qu'en octobre, Safari sera au point


----------



## greggorynque (13 Juin 2007)

Oui j'espere aussi, mais de toute facon j'ai tres peur de rester sous firefox.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Très bonne keynote, Leopard a l'air pas mal foutu, c'est autre chose de lire les renseignements sur le site et de voir le fonctionnement du félin avec Steve. 

Il y a juste un bémol, comme quelqu'un l'a dit plus avant (maousse je crois) : la possibilité de créer des applications pour l'iPhone. En bref, si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est même pas possible de créer une appli "binaire" ou un widget, mais par contre, incroyable, on peut faire des sites en ligne qui fonctionneront avec l'iPhone. Je ne sais pas s'il y a des fonctions spéciales en javascript pour fonctionner avec les widgets de l'iPhone mais ça fait un peu foutage de gueule. D'un autre côté, je suppose qu'ils ont fait ça pour préserver la sécurité de l'engin et sa stabilité. On verra.


----------



## blafoot (13 Juin 2007)

Voila ce que cachait les rideaux noirs


----------



## nicolasf (13 Juin 2007)

Ouais, bah ils n'avaient pas vraiment besoin de les cacher alors...


----------



## mike1 (13 Juin 2007)

Salut, qui a pu avoir des informations sur :
- le vocale
- la reconnaissance écriture
- la qualité vectoriel réel de l'interface
- la gestion des compte utilisateur
- etc... il y en a temps...


----------



## mike1 (13 Juin 2007)

Combien de personne possible sur ichat 4 et que faudra il comme machine pour le faire tournée?
Qu'elle sera la configuration minimum pour Léopard?


----------



## Toumak (13 Juin 2007)

mike1 a dit:


> Combien de personne possible sur ichat 4 et que faudra il comme machine pour le faire tournée?
> Qu'elle sera la configuration minimum pour Léopard?



probablement un g4 avec 512 (voir 1go) de ram


----------



## iantoine (15 Juin 2007)

salut je viens de rentrer chez moi il y a une heure et demi et j'ai visionne la video eh bientrop bien quand j'aurais les sous sous je switcherais sans problemes.regardez bien  sur cette image http://images.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/images/desktop_gallery_clean20070611.jpg
je sais que c'est point de detail mais les tirets noirs sous les applications ouvertes on etait remplace par des lumieres bleus moi je trouve que c'est la classe


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2007)

iantoine a dit:


> salut je viens de rentrer chez moi il y a une heure et demi et j'ai visionne la video eh bientrop bien quand j'aurais les sous sous je switcherais sans problemes.regardez bien  sur cette image http://images.apple.com/macosx/leopard/features/images/desktop_gallery_clean20070611.jpg
> je sais que c'est point de detail mais les tirets noirs sous les applications ouvertes on etait remplace par des lumieres bleus moi je trouve que c'est la classe



Regarde, y'a même les reflets des applis dans la base du dock


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Samoussa ça veut dire quoi: "sans ordinateur fixe... pour l'instant?"



HS : ça veut plus rien dire vu que je viens de commander mon mb pro à l'instant 

Et puis pour revenir au sujet je viens de mater la keynote (juste la partie sur leopard j'avoue) et c'est plus allechant qu'il y a 6 mois. On est loin des grandes presentations de materiel mais apres tout la WWDC c'est un truc de developpers il me semble, donc rien d'illogique dans ce que j'ai vu.


----------



## xao85 (15 Juin 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> HS : ça veut plus rien dire vu que je viens de commander mon mb pro à l'instant
> 
> Et puis pour revenir au sujet je viens de mater la keynote (juste la partie sur leopard j'avoue) et c'est plus allechant qu'il y a 6 mois. On est loin des grandes presentations de materiel mais apres tout la WWDC c'est un truc de developpers il me semble, donc rien d'illogique dans ce que j'ai vu.



Plus je m'attarde sur le site d'apple.com plus je trouve cet OS génial... j'ai hâte d'essayer pour trouver les autres nouveautés! Et d'ailleur pour en profiter plainement j'hésite vraiment à faire comme toi Samoussa...


----------



## samoussa (15 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Plus je m'attarde sur le site d'apple.com plus je trouve cet OS génial... j'ai hâte d'essayer pour trouver les autres nouveautés! Et d'ailleur pour en profiter plainement j'hésite vraiment à faire comme toi Samoussa...


Si ton ordi te suffit, je te conseille d'attendre. En le prenant à la sortire de leopard, tu gagne deja le prix de l'OS, sans compter une possible update des machines (même minime)


----------



## xao85 (17 Juin 2007)

Même si le plus gros a été dévoilé, tout n'a pas encore été dit sur Léopard... les développeurs de logiciels en savent encore plus que nous et doivent garder leur langue... cf le dernier "on refait le mac"


----------



## Tarul (17 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Même si le plus gros a été dévoilé, tout n'a pas encore été dit sur Léopard... les développeurs de logiciels en savent encore plus que nous et doivent garder leur langue... cf le dernier "on refait le mac"



Je l'ai bien aimé d'ailleurs. Ils ont tous eut des réflexions intéressantes. Je conseil de le regarder, ils ont pas fait les fanatiques (et en général il ne le font pas ) et ont posé de vrai question.

C'était assez drôle lorsque Stuffmc a fait mumuse avec son ichat.


----------



## iota (17 Juin 2007)

Salut.



xao85 a dit:


> Même si le plus gros a été dévoilé, tout n'a pas encore été dit sur Léopard... les développeurs de logiciels en savent encore plus que nous et doivent garder leur langue... cf le dernier "on refait le mac"


Les développeurs sont sous NDA, même sur les sujets concernant les technologies présentées (il n'y a qu'à voir comment Apple traque les moindres commentaires ou captures d'écran). Sincèrement, je ne pense pas que ce soit un indice prouvant l'existence de fonctions cachées (qui, si elles existaient, ne serait certainement pas incluses dans la beta fournie au développeurs).



Tarul a dit:


> C'était assez drôle lorsque Stuffmc a fait mumuse avec son ichat.


Il a bien planté d'ailleurs... 

@+
iota


----------

